# City of Alexandria, Egypt (open thread)



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6037/6276340937_ebe936ded0_b.jpg










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6056/6276868120_8eea9d0e4e_b.jpg










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6232/6276347079_beda1c2ac2_b.jpg










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8201/8240424577_8dc73ec7e4_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6039/6276866022_0787a09968_b.jpg










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6109/6276867574_4c5616ba8f_b.jpg










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6060/6276342325_289ac2b429_b.jpg










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6042/6276869924_58fca3042d_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3006/3022453001_69d0dee0b0_b.jpg










http://farm1.staticflickr.com/143/326616269_f3a4d8fc44_b.jpg










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6113/6276871652_7f81ddc9fd_b.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3410/3520122179_2b5aedde32_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3312/3430428523_c1128e3cd1_b.jpg










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2388/1556806123_444bb311fa_b.jpg










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2733/4395657562_fcb320affd_z.jpg?zz=1










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6102/6276331849_ee9c4d559c_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2769/4384246462_2e287ff03d_b.jpg










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6094/6276859122_a8ef039c7f_b.jpg










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6212/6276856184_388b7da36d_b.jpg










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6109/6276868260_d6e07548c7_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6218/6276869086_7ff3644e4d_b.jpg










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6170/6276351291_66728ab7f3_b.jpg










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6218/6276348363_1cc5b23eec_b.jpg










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6218/6276339205_664da61f0a_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4114/4798452296_b3e047edb0_b.jpg










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2361/1749415497_363bd03446_z.jpg?zz=1










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4066/5154694440_6c6e2f4815_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4117/4797838531_13fe6177dc_b.jpg










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4122/4798454802_3bf1cd4240_b.jpg










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4099/4793529372_b8d29fa535_b.jpg










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5138/5398055413_ee3fe1e17e_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6161/6185138331_005be63329_b.jpg










http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1057/893824536_330828da63_z.jpg?zz=1










http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1362/1049882103_a0cc7b061b_z.jpg?zz=1










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5043/5258452545_96f365825c_b.jpg


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4058/4415915803_9244fc4c34_b.jpg










http://farm1.staticflickr.com/179/430163000_4afe5b8171_b.jpg










http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3102/3181334017_7cca6c5150_b.jpg










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4119/4797844101_020b57f3fb_b.jpg










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7054/6787408700_598943dd26_b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@KWT: Thanks for all these photos :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Sheraton Montazah Hotel—Facade by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Quaitbay Castle ,Alexandria by E-GOnile Tours Egypt, on Flickr


Hotel balcony, Alexandria by woodscolt79, on Flickr


Alexandria National Museum by David Stanley, on Flickr


Alexandria, Corniche by blauepics, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome, great photos from a great city. :cheers:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Beautiful! Looks more organized and modern then Cairo.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Alexandria ... by Mohamed Kazzaz ( محمد القزاز ), on Flickr


Alexandria Unknown Soldier Monument by janetfo747, on Flickr


soothing by Attefable, on Flickr


Alex.. by Mohamed Kazzaz ( محمد القزاز ), on Flickr


Alexandria Skyline by Marwa Morgan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Alexandria Nights by Attefable, on Flickr


1189 by mn5smith, on Flickr


Gleem by emmyphoto, on Flickr


Somouha by mon3esh88, on Flickr


Qaitbay Fort by Niko-Tine, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Morsi abu El-Abbas by Attefable, on Flickr


_DSC0479 by Attefable, on Flickr


Alexandria by albaraagroup2012, on Flickr


Greco Roman Museum, Alexandria, Egypt by Striderv, on Flickr


Alexandria National Museum, Alexandria, Egypt by Striderv, on Flickr


The planetarium by hmilad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Alexandrina The Great by Mahmoud El-Kholy, on Flickr


Montaza beach by night by LadyMarion08, on Flickr


bibliotheca alexandrina by Boغda, on Flickr


Alexandria Library by CruisAir, on Flickr


panorama of Bibliotheca Alexandrina by Tariq wingrove, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

090507 Alexandria-01.jpg by Bruce Batten, on Flickr


090508 Alexandria-02.jpg by Bruce Batten, on Flickr


090507 Alexandria-06.jpg by Bruce Batten, on Flickr


El Mediterráneo / The Mediterranean by Hesanz, on Flickr


090507 Alexandria-02.jpg by Bruce Batten, on Flickr


090507 Alexandria-05.jpg by Bruce Batten, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Alexandria Egypt D7K_8784 by David Dawson Photography, on Flickr


Alexandria Egypt D7K_8787 by David Dawson Photography, on Flickr


090507 Alexandria-04.jpg by Bruce Batten, on Flickr


Alexandria by sabamonin, on Flickr


I See You by Hatem G. Kotb, on Flickr


Untitled by hamadapro, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

امسك حرامي by Hatem G. Kotb, on Flickr


Montana palace by mohamadaldaly, on Flickr


Modern built-dings by ايشيبا - ishiba, on Flickr


Alexandria ... by Mohamed Kazzaz ( محمد القزاز ), on Flickr


Alex Stanley .. by D80-Ahmed, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The sea & the sunset .. by D80-Ahmed, on Flickr


Amazing Stanley. by ayman6681, on Flickr


A Castle In Water by Damon | Photography, on Flickr


Alexandria, Egypt by ©Berger / Proalps, on Flickr


Alexandria sea by DRAGON fire4, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

winter ... by A.Essmat, on Flickr


No matter what .. !! by AL.عafra ~ AD <3 ~, on Flickr


An Evening in Alexandria Egypt by benzaki1 ||| Photography |||, on Flickr


The Field Of The Unknown Soldier. by ayman6681, on Flickr


Stanley Beach. by ayman6681, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Untitled by Yara Amar, on Flickr


ALEXANDRIA by Yara Amar, on Flickr


090508 Alexandria-01.jpg by Bruce Batten, on Flickr


Balcony view by ali_gata1970, on Flickr


الثورة تتمرد - Rebel by Marc Sednaoui, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

SEA by Yara Amar, on Flickr


Untitled by Yara Amar, on Flickr


Bibliotheca-Alexandrina-egypt Ladies era (3) by sarah.goldenegypt, on Flickr


the grand mosque by bilwander, on Flickr


2008-10-03 001 023 by Kodak Agfa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Eastern Port by Attefable, on Flickr


Montazah Palace, Alexandria by Phevos87, on Flickr


Montazah Palace, Alexandria by Phevos87, on Flickr


Montazah Palace, Alexandria by Phevos87, on Flickr


P20130529114307_C3MG1096 by sdemills, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Montazah Palace, Alexandria by Phevos87, on Flickr


Montazah Palace, Alexandria by Phevos87, on Flickr


Alexandria impressions, Egypt - IMG_2466 by SundayChildCarola, on Flickr


Alexandria impressions, Egypt - IMG_2465 by SundayChildCarola, on Flickr


Alexandria impressions, Egypt - IMG_2462 by SundayChildCarola, on Flickr


Alexandria impressions, Egypt - IMG_2461 by SundayChildCarola, on Flickr


Alexandria impressions, Egypt - IMG_2459 by SundayChildCarola, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Alexandria impressions, Egypt - IMG_2458 by SundayChildCarola, on Flickr


Bibliotheca Alexandrina by Soul Through A Lens, on Flickr


Eastern Port by Attefable, on Flickr


Alexandria impressions, Egypt - IMG_2467 by SundayChildCarola, on Flickr


Welcome to Alexandria by Queen Tiye, on Flickr


Lighthouse of Alexandria by Queen Tiye, on Flickr


View from Alex by Queen Tiye, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Qait Bey 2 by Attefable, on Flickr


La fachada marítima de Alejandría. by Luis Pérez Contreras, on Flickr


En la playa. by Luis Pérez Contreras, on Flickr


La vida en las calles de Alejandría. by Luis Pérez Contreras, on Flickr


La fachada marítima de Alejandría. by Luis Pérez Contreras, on Flickr


En la playa. by Luis Pérez Contreras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

La vida en las calles de Alejandría. by Luis Pérez Contreras, on Flickr


Residencia oficial de verano del presidente de Egipto. by Luis Pérez Contreras, on Flickr


Exterior de la nueva biblioteca. by Luis Pérez Contreras, on Flickr


Exterior de la nueva biblioteca. by Luis Pérez Contreras, on Flickr


La fachada marítima de Alejandría. by Luis Pérez Contreras, on Flickr


La fachada marítima de Alejandría. by Luis Pérez Contreras, on Flickr


La fachada marítima de Alejandría. by Luis Pérez Contreras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Fortaleza. by Luis Pérez Contreras, on Flickr


La fachada marítima de Alejandría. by Luis Pérez Contreras, on Flickr


La fachada marítima de Alejandría. by Luis Pérez Contreras, on Flickr


Exterior de la nueva biblioteca. by Luis Pérez Contreras, on Flickr


Diferentes piezas arqueólogicas. by Luis Pérez Contreras, on Flickr


La fachada marítima de Alejandría. by Luis Pérez Contreras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Sunset.. by Sara91Helal, on Flickr


En la playa. by Luis Pérez Contreras, on Flickr


La fachada marítima de Alejandría. by Luis Pérez Contreras, on Flickr


Diferentes piezas arqueólogicas. by Luis Pérez Contreras, on Flickr


Vistas de la ciudad. by Luis Pérez Contreras, on Flickr


Calles de Alejandría. by Luis Pérez Contreras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

La vida en las calles de Alejandría. by Luis Pérez Contreras, on Flickr


La fachada marítima de Alejandría. by Luis Pérez Contreras, on Flickr


En la playa. by Luis Pérez Contreras, on Flickr


Calles de Alejandría. by Luis Pérez Contreras, on Flickr


En el escondrijo de los documentos de la gran biblioteca. by Luis Pérez Contreras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Circles by Hatem G. Kotb, on Flickr


03 by ahmedissa, on Flickr


La vida en las calles de Alejandría. by Luis Pérez Contreras, on Flickr


La fachada marítima de Alejandría. by Luis Pérez Contreras, on Flickr


P6110858_resize by Luis Pérez Contreras, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

alex by utofranz, on Flickr


Alex Sea by Fady Melek, on Flickr


Balcony Pattern by Fady Melek, on Flickr


San Stefano Hotel 2 by DRAGON fire4, on Flickr


Eastern Harbour by D-Stanley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Cityscape with Boats (Alexandria, Egypt) by annie69hun, on Flickr


The Fisherman's Solitude by annie69hun, on Flickr


Qaitbay Fort by WhyCallSarah, on Flickr


In The Waiting Line by Hatem G. Kotb, on Flickr


Alexandria, Egypt by berklee12, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Alexandria, Egypt by bucuria_mea, on Flickr


Alexandria, Egypt by bucuria_mea, on Flickr


Alexandria, Egypt by bucuria_mea, on Flickr


Alexandria, Egypt by bucuria_mea, on Flickr


Alexandria, Egypt by bucuria_mea, on Flickr


Alexandria, Egypt by bucuria_mea, on Flickr


Alexandria, Egypt by bucuria_mea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Alexandria, Egypt by bucuria_mea, on Flickr


Alexandria, Egypt by bucuria_mea, on Flickr


Alexandria, Egypt by bucuria_mea, on Flickr


Alexandria, Egypt by bucuria_mea, on Flickr


Alexandria, Egypt by bucuria_mea, on Flickr


Alexandria, Egypt by bucuria_mea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

At the Greek Club by sharmasm, on Flickr


Bibliotheca Alexandrina by sharmasm, on Flickr


Alexandria cityscape by sharmasm, on Flickr


El-Montazah Royal Gardens, Alxandria, Egypt. by ~Mohamad~, on Flickr


El-Montazah Royal Gardens, Alexandria, Egypt. by ~Mohamad~, on Flickr


Montazah, El-Haramlek Palace by ~Mohamad~, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Montazah, El-Haramlek Palace by ~Mohamad~, on Flickr


Alexandria, Egypt by bucuria_mea, on Flickr


Alexandria, Egypt by bucuria_mea, on Flickr


Alexandria, Egypt by bucuria_mea, on Flickr


Alexandria, Egypt by bucuria_mea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Qaitbay citadel Alexandria by Moh.Hamdi Fouad, on Flickr


Alexandria DSC_9590 by cjb22, on Flickr


Alexandria DSC_9592 by cjb22, on Flickr


Alexandria DSC_9589 by cjb22, on Flickr


Alexandria DSC_9534 by cjb22, on Flickr


alex DSC_9167 by cjb22, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Alexandria DSC_9847 by cjb22, on Flickr


Alexandria DSC_9308 by cjb22, on Flickr


Santa Claus Travel Egypt, Alex. by Santa Claus Travel Egypt, on Flickr


Night in Alex .. by Hassan Sadek, on Flickr


DSCF2729 by Marianne1509, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Cityscape with Boats (Alexandria, Egypt) by annie69hun, on Flickr


Harbour and Bibliotecha Alexandrina (Alexandria) by Adrian Lazar, on Flickr


group photo by msmail, on Flickr


Foyer by msmail, on Flickr


snapshot by msmail, on Flickr


Alexandria 16 July 2005 019 by alexandra.e.williams, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

DSB_1774 by Dirk Rosseel, on Flickr


Bibliotheca Alexandrina by sharmasm, on Flickr


cycling by Lili Shafinaz, on Flickr


Alexandria, Egypt by bucuria_mea, on Flickr


Alexandria, Egypt by bucuria_mea, on Flickr


Yellow Volkswagen by Lili Shafinaz, on Flickr


Alexandria, Egypt by bucuria_mea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Alex.. by Mohamed Kazzaz ( محمد القزاز ), on Flickr


Alexandria by Damon | Photography, on Flickr


Alexandria coast by dungodung, on Flickr


Islamic architecture by Mahmoud.M, on Flickr


Alexandria, Fort Qaitbey, Cat by blauepics, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Entrance, Bibliotheca Alexandrina, Alexandria, Egypt by Bencito the Traveller, on Flickr


Stanley Bridge, Alexandria Egypt by tarek_the_temp, on Flickr


The Great Dam : Alexandria- Egypt by arjuna angkasa, on Flickr


Fort Qaitbay, Alexandria, Egypt by Abe World!, on Flickr


ALEXANDRIA, EGYPT - Church of St. George/ АЛЕКСАНДРИЯ, ЕГИПЕТ - церковь Св. Георгия by Miami Love 1, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Alex Sea by Fady Melek, on Flickr


Alexandria DSC_9537 by cjb22, on Flickr


Alexandria DSC_9540 by cjb22, on Flickr


Alexandria DSC_9490 by cjb22, on Flickr


Ice Cold in Alex by Buster Lung, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Lovers by ~Mohamad~, on Flickr


Lovers by ~Mohamad~, on Flickr


Down with the Regime by Ahmed T. S. Kassem, on Flickr


Festival of colors by Ahmed T. S. Kassem, on Flickr


Egypt, Alexandria, muntaza by shorbagy15, on Flickr


Alex 2013 by A.Essmat, on Flickr


Alex by Noha Tammam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Street scene in Alexandria. Egypt. by astikhin, on Flickr


Flags by Ahmed T. S. Kassem, on Flickr


alex by aloyamasr, on Flickr


DSC_0732 by esperite, on Flickr


P3270201 by 7Bf, on Flickr


100_0700.JPG by Nicole Jav, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Alexandria <3 by Bora S. Kamel, on Flickr


Standing on the post by Ahmed Taher Kassem, on Flickr


That Look by Ahmed Taher Kassem, on Flickr


Sebatography-1-112 by M.Elsebaey Photography, on Flickr


Beach at Alex by woodscolt79, on Flickr


san-stefano by Iskendrya دليل إسكندرية, on Flickr


Ridge in Alex by Dr.Maghanem, on Flickr


Alexandria DSC_9725 by cjb22, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Alexandria, Egypt by bucuria_mea, on Flickr


Alexandria, Egypt by bucuria_mea, on Flickr


Alexandria, Egypt by bucuria_mea, on Flickr


Alexandria, Egypt by bucuria_mea, on Flickr


03 by ahmedissa, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

ALEJANDRINAS by luzadrianaobregon, on Flickr


#30June Egypt&#39;s second revolution by Sea-Breezee, on Flickr


168 by yyzgvi, on Flickr


BIBLIOTECA by luzadrianaobregon, on Flickr


Muntaza Alexandria Egypt by shorbagy15, on Flickr


LA ETERNA ALEJANDRÍA by luzadrianaobregon, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Muntaza Alexandria Egypt by shorbagy15, on Flickr


Untitled by Marianne1509, on Flickr


Alexandria DSC_9716 by cjb22, on Flickr


Alexandria DSC_9501 by cjb22, on Flickr


Alexandria DSC_9533 by cjb22, on Flickr


Alexandria DSC_9593 by cjb22, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

IMG_3005-2 by mbatalla82, on Flickr


IMG_2973 by mbatalla82, on Flickr


IMG_2970_1_2 by mbatalla82, on Flickr


IMG_2951-2 by mbatalla82, on Flickr


IMG_2892 by mbatalla82, on Flickr


IMG_2916 by mbatalla82, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

IMG_3019 by mbatalla82, on Flickr


IMG_2976_7_8 by mbatalla82, on Flickr


IMG_2973 by mbatalla82, on Flickr


IMG_2900 by mbatalla82, on Flickr


IMG_2838 by mbatalla82, on Flickr


Qaitbay citadel Alexandria by Moh.Hamdi Fouad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

DSC_1535 by rosie.edge, on Flickr


DSC_1567 by rosie.edge, on Flickr


DSC_1676 by rosie.edge, on Flickr


DSC_1575 by rosie.edge, on Flickr


DSC_1565 by rosie.edge, on Flickr


DSC_1695 by rosie.edge, on Flickr


DSC_1714 by rosie.edge, on Flickr


DSC_1574 by rosie.edge, on Flickr


----------



## KWT (Dec 8, 2008)

http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3095/3165044762_87eb347b39_b.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

alexandria by Mahmoud Bakheet "Hosary", on Flickr


DSC_1535 by rosie.edge, on Flickr


DSC_1575 by rosie.edge, on Flickr


DSC_1572 by rosie.edge, on Flickr


DSC_1695 by rosie.edge, on Flickr


DSC_1714 by rosie.edge, on Flickr


DSC_1574 by rosie.edge, on Flickr


DSC_1704 by rosie.edge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

From my slides archive by The Old Pharaoh, on Flickr


DSC_1518 by rosie.edge, on Flickr


DSC_1505 by rosie.edge, on Flickr


DSC_1702 by rosie.edge, on Flickr


DSC_1695 by rosie.edge, on Flickr


DSC_1527 by rosie.edge, on Flickr


DSC_1706 by rosie.edge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The Bibliotheca Alexandrina by mikka1982, on Flickr


The Citadel of Qaitbay by mikka1982, on Flickr


alexandria by mohammed algoozi, on Flickr


DSC_1498 by rosie.edge, on Flickr


DSC_1576 by rosie.edge, on Flickr


DSC_1565 by rosie.edge, on Flickr


Alexandria train station ( egypt) by yasserkhamis, on Flickr


DSC_1534 by rosie.edge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

2013-06-19 18.09.48 by INKAZI, on Flickr


P1010596 by sarahsmaga, on Flickr


2013-06-19 18.09.39 by INKAZI, on Flickr


2013-06-19 19.48.49 by INKAZI, on Flickr


DSC_1682 by rosie.edge, on Flickr


DSC_1535 by rosie.edge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Qaitbai Citadel, Alexandria Egypt by ~Mohamad~, on Flickr


Untitled by sarahsmaga, on Flickr


DSC_1701 by rosie.edge, on Flickr


DSC_1497 by rosie.edge, on Flickr


DSC_1519 by rosie.edge, on Flickr


DSC_1685 by rosie.edge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

half by Shorashora, on Flickr


kaad ibraheam mosque by Shorashora, on Flickr


that was a crow by Shorashora, on Flickr


Qaitbai Citadel, Alexandria Egypt by ~Mohamad~, on Flickr


Qaitbai Citadel, Alexandria Egypt by ~Mohamad~, on Flickr


Qaitbai Citadel, Alexandria Egypt by ~Mohamad~, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Qaitbay Citadel at Alexandria, Egypt by yyzgvi, on Flickr


DSC_1665 by rosie.edge, on Flickr


DSC_1682 by rosie.edge, on Flickr


DSC_1503 by rosie.edge, on Flickr


DSC_1522 by rosie.edge, on Flickr


DSC_1531 by rosie.edge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

DSC_1691 by rosie.edge, on Flickr


DSC_1700 by rosie.edge, on Flickr


DSC_1687 by rosie.edge, on Flickr


DSC_1576 by rosie.edge, on Flickr


DSC_1535 by rosie.edge, on Flickr


DSC_1496 by rosie.edge, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Romantic candle light dinner in Alexandria by orientalcruises, on Flickr


#alex #alexandria #fishing #egypt #sea #sunset #sunrise #instapic #instagram #instaframe #instafollow #dxb #dubai by haythambahig, on Flickr


DSC_0453 by Mohamed Azazy, on Flickr


Sebatography-1-112 by M.Elsebaey Photography, on Flickr


Alexandria DSC_9587 by cjb22, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I Love Alex .. by Mohamed Kazzaz ( محمد القزاز ), on Flickr


Alex.. by Mohamed Kazzaz ( محمد القزاز ), on Flickr


Alexandria by eDOi | aDoi, on Flickr


Beautiful Alexandria. by ayman6681, on Flickr


Alexandria DSC_9582 by cjb22, on Flickr


Alexandria DSC_9721 by cjb22, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Alexandria Cairo Egypt Saleh Khalil by Saleh Khalil, on Flickr


Alexandria Cairo Egypt Saleh Khalil by Saleh Khalil, on Flickr


Alexandria Cairo Egypt Saleh Khalil by Saleh Khalil, on Flickr


Alexandria Cairo Egypt Saleh Khalil by Saleh Khalil, on Flickr


Alexandria Cairo Egypt Saleh Khalil by Saleh Khalil, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Alexandria Cairo Egypt Saleh Khalil by Saleh Khalil, on Flickr


Alexandria Cairo Egypt Saleh Khalil by Saleh Khalil, on Flickr


Alexandria Cairo Egypt Saleh Khalil by Saleh Khalil, on Flickr


Alexandria Cairo Egypt Saleh Khalil by Saleh Khalil, on Flickr


Alexandria, Egypt by johndhiggins, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Alexandria Cairo Egypt Saleh Khalil by Saleh Khalil, on Flickr


Alexandria Cairo Egypt Saleh Khalil by Saleh Khalil, on Flickr


shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Alexandria Cairo Egypt Saleh Khalil by Saleh Khalil, on Flickr


shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Ras el-Tin Palace in Alexandria, Egypt by yyzgvi, on Flickr


shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


488265_4039923349207_891053763_n by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


262967_4255747806389_1686343542_n by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


66323_101shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc52184657025251_1840391762_n by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


shore excursions alexandria egypt http://WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


shore excursions alexandria egypt http://WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


shore excursions alexandria egypt http://WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


shore excursions alexandria egypt http://WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


shore excursions alexandria egypt http://WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


shore excursions alexandria egypt http://WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nic6240680 by FuTurXTV, on Flickr


shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

EL HORRIYA (478') and EL QUOSSEIR (279') at Alexandria, Egypt by yyzgvi, on Flickr


Egypt, Alexandria by Micky Hennemann, on Flickr


Egypt, Alexandria by Micky Hennemann, on Flickr


shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wandering Cat by Muhammad Saeed 935, on Flickr


View of Mediterranean Sea from hotel in Alexandria, Egypt by USC Dornsife, on Flickr


shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Unique!!! It's not exactly beautiful, but Alexandria has something!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

... by Old Egypt, on Flickr


... by Old Egypt, on Flickr


shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


shore excursions alexandria egypt WWW.egypttravel.cc by shore excursions alexandria egypt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Alexandria Street Photography, Egypt by osama((TaRkeBa pH 2 gRapHy)), on Flickr


And I'll keep waiting by Karim Ashraf, on Flickr


DSC_0453 by Mohamed Azazy, on Flickr


Alexandria, Egypt by Striderv, on Flickr


Qaitbay Fort in the Alexandria by wispalex, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

IMG_0598 (2) by SUJAY P S, on Flickr


2013-06-19 19.48.49 by INKAZI, on Flickr


Untitled by adнaм*, on Flickr


An Evening in Alexandria Egypt by benzaki1 ||| Photography |||, on Flickr


Life Is Back.. by Mahmoud.M, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Alexandria, Egypt by The _ Riddler, on Flickr


Scene from Bibliotheca Alexandrina, Alexandria, Egypt by Bencito the Traveller, on Flickr


Alexandria, Egypt on the Korneesh by Mark Alexander PhotoG, on Flickr


Alexandria, Egypt by jezingham, on Flickr


Stanley Bridge, Alexandria Egypt by tarek_the_temp, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Light House, Alexandria, Montaza Royal Gardens, Egypt by ~Mohamad~, on Flickr


Haramlk Palace Bridge, Alexandria, Montaza Royal Gardens, Egypt by ~Mohamad~, on Flickr


Montaza Royal Gardens,Venecia Beach, Alexandria, Egypt by ~Mohamad~, on Flickr


Haramlk Palace, Alexandria, Montaza Royal Gardens, Egypt by ~Mohamad~, on Flickr


قلعة قايتباى <3 by merna.ajam, on Flickr


Saa (Clock) Tower, Alexandria, Montaza Royal Gardens , Egypt by ~Mohamad~, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Trip to Egypt by toritoons, on Flickr


Alexandria Egypt D7K_8787 by David Dawson Photography, on Flickr


Playing Pool by Citadel of Qaitbay - Alexandria, Egypt by uncorneredmarket, on Flickr


Alexandria, Egypt by The _ Riddler, on Flickr


Fort Qaitbay, Alexandria, Egypt by Abe World!, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

I understand Alexandria is a big city, but I am realizing that mostly of these pictures here are based on the waterfront, the avenue surround the Mediterranean sea,, is there any think else we can see from Alexandria?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Tough life, Alexandria, Egypt, Hazem Abdelrahman by hazem abdelrahman, on Flickr


beach view at muntazah by Muhammad Saeed 935, on Flickr


Bibliotheca Alexandrina (Βιβλιοθήκη της Αλεξάνδρειας) όπως ξαναχτίστηκε πρόσφατα με διεθνή βοήθεια. by igalanom, on Flickr


The Bibliotheca Alexandrina by mikka1982, on Flickr


Bibliotheca Alexandrina by Mark Faiez, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bump! Please post some comments


----------



## COmountainsguy (Jul 30, 2013)

Nice pics of Alexandria christos.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

403 by Danilo Kristensen, on Flickr


460 by Danilo Kristensen, on Flickr


RTW_Alexandria_1777 by Jarno Nevala, on Flickr


RTW_Alexandria_1701 by Jarno Nevala, on Flickr


RTW_Alexandria_2121 by Jarno Nevala, on Flickr


RTW_Alexandria_1875 by Jarno Nevala, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

RTW_Alexandria_1701 by Jarno Nevala, on Flickr


RTW_Alexandria_1988 by Jarno Nevala, on Flickr


RTW_Alexandria_2072 by Jarno Nevala, on Flickr


Qaitbai Citadel, Alexandria Egypt by ~Mohamad~, on Flickr


Qaitbai Citadel, Alexandria Egypt by ~Mohamad~, on Flickr


Life goes on.. by A.Essmat, on Flickr


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Beautiful city! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Alexandrie, Égypte / Alexandria, Egypt by photodemarc13, on Flickr


Alexandria, Egypt by annapick1, on Flickr


RTW_Alexandria_1898 by Jarno Nevala, on Flickr


RTW_Alexandria_2001 by Jarno Nevala, on Flickr


RTW_Alexandria_1759 by Jarno Nevala, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Alexandria beach by mohamedabdelmawgoud, on Flickr


Four Seasons Aslexandria by mohamedabdelmawgoud, on Flickr


Alexandria by mohamedabdelmawgoud, on Flickr


Untitled by ametaf_, on Flickr


Untitled by ametaf_, on Flickr


RTW_Alexandria_2072 by Jarno Nevala, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Fisher man Alexandria by mohamedabdelmawgoud, on Flickr


RTW_Alexandria_1875 by Jarno Nevala, on Flickr


DSC00712 by daniel.kakiuthi, on Flickr


Untitled by ametaf_, on Flickr


RTW_Alexandria_2090 by Jarno Nevala, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Montaza by Sea-Breezee, on Flickr

Montaza by Sea-Breezee, on Flickr

The Bright side of the city .. Stanley by Amr Sliem, on Flickr

Alexandria skyline by nomotto, on Flickr

Sunset ! by caesar_dicax, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina-Alexandria, Egypt by thebeckydiaries, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina by Ali M.Sabry, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina by My camera is my eye, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

♙ Pilar de Pompeyo Alejandria - Egipto ♙ by Leyva Group International, on Flickr

Stanley Bridge by Eslamkooo, on Flickr

Bahari - 4 by Tatyana_h, on Flickr

Bahari by Tatyana_h, on Flickr

Bahari - 3 by Tatyana_h, on Flickr

DSC_1575 by Marco Panebianco, on Flickr

DSC_1539 by Marco Panebianco, on Flickr

DSC_1569 by Marco Panebianco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

[email protected], Egypt by water zhang, on Flickr

Alexandria seen from Qait Bey by mark muehlhaeusler, on Flickr

Stanly Bridge by MMAR.Photography, on Flickr

#Alexandria #Egypt #sunset #amazing #view by boody_boy890, on Flickr

♜ Biblioteca de Alejandria - Egipto ♜ by Leyva Group International, on Flickr

Stanley Bridge by Eslamkooo, on Flickr

Castle inside the Park by Tatyana_h, on Flickr

Bahari - 3 by Tatyana_h, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Driving past the Bibliotheca Alexandrina by ruthietoots, on Flickr

Looking across Midan Saad Zaghloul from the Cecil Hotel by ruthietoots, on Flickr

Lining Alexandria's waterfront... by ruthietoots, on Flickr

Ibrahim Mosque just off Midan Saad Zaghloul by ruthietoots, on Flickr

Roof Top - Alexandria by Chot Touch, on Flickr

المدرج الروماني، الإسكندرية - مصر (Anfiteatro Romano, Alexandria - Egito) by giancornachini, on Flickr

المدرج الروماني، الإسكندرية - مصر (Anfiteatro Romano, Alexandria - Egito) by giancornachini, on Flickr

Lana Thomas Title: Sand Castles on Cities Edge - City/Country: Alexandra, Egypt by bethelstudyabroad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful bridge by Sea-Breezee, on Flickr

Corniche vom Windsor Palace aus gesehen by lumobu_2, on Flickr

Qaitbay citadel Alexandria by Moh.Hamdi Fouad, on Flickr

Across the Eastern Harbor sits the Citadel of the Mamluk Sultan Qaitbay by ruthietoots, on Flickr

الإسكندرية - مصر (Alexandria, Egito) by giancornachini, on Flickr

منتزه الإسكندرية by hosamir, on Flickr

الإسكندرية - مصر (Alexandria, Egito) by giancornachini, on Flickr

الإسكندرية - مصر (Alexandria, Egito) by giancornachini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Arab Street - Alexandria by Chot Touch, on Flickr

Arab Street - Alexandria by Chot Touch, on Flickr

Beautiful bridge by Sea-Breezee, on Flickr

Zweitverwendung eines Fischernetzes by lumobu_2, on Flickr

Luftballonverkäufer by lumobu_2, on Flickr

Stadthafen Alexandria by lumobu_2, on Flickr

Bootswerft am Strand by lumobu_2, on Flickr

Alexandrie! by LameesSanad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Boats anchoring at Alexandria by louays, on Flickr

Photo of Alexandria, Egypt by Ahmed Yaqub by louays, on Flickr

الإسكندرية - مصر (Alexandria, Egito) by giancornachini, on Flickr

Alexandria by Night by NadiaIsmailPhotography, on Flickr

Alexandria by Night by NadiaIsmailPhotography, on Flickr

Alexandria by smartmarwa, on Flickr

Alexandria by smartmarwa, on Flickr

Lana Thomas Title: Sand Castles on Cities Edge - City/Country: Alexandra, Egypt by bethelstudyabroad, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Montaza view by ايشيبا - ishiba, on Flickr

Rear and defensive window at Citadel by ايشيبا - ishiba, on Flickr

Egypt Tours Alexandria by E-GOnile Tours Egypt, on Flickr

Egypt Tours Alexandria by E-GOnile Tours Egypt, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by jasiekmarc, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by jasiekmarc, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by jasiekmarc, on Flickr

Library Alexandria Egypt by John Valk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Alexandria Market, Egypt by naresh R photography, on Flickr

Daily Life - Alexandria by Chot Touch, on Flickr

P1020567 by npdt18, on Flickr

P1020565 by npdt18, on Flickr

P1020598 by npdt18, on Flickr

P1020594 by npdt18, on Flickr

Library of Alexandria by Ty Clark Photography, on Flickr

اسكندرية by Mali993, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Montaza view by ايشيبا - ishiba, on Flickr

Rear and defensive window at Citadel by ايشيبا - ishiba, on Flickr

Egypt Tours Alexandria by E-GOnile Tours Egypt, on Flickr

Egypt Tours Alexandria by E-GOnile Tours Egypt, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by jasiekmarc, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by jasiekmarc, on Flickr

Library Alexandria Egypt by John Valk, on Flickr

Library Alexandria Egypt by John Valk, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

the light house by asmaafawzy51, on Flickr

Alexandria sky and sea by Nadia Rifaat, on Flickr

Light in movement by NadiaIsmailPhotography, on Flickr

Egypt by keso, on Flickr

Egypt by keso, on Flickr

People of Egypt by Chot Touch, on Flickr

P1020595 by npdt18, on Flickr

P1020565 by npdt18, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Alexandrie, Égypte / Alexandria, Egypt by photodemarc13, on Flickr

Alexandrie, Égypte / Alexandria, Egypt by photodemarc13, on Flickr

Alexandrie, Égypte / Alexandria, Egypt by photodemarc13, on Flickr

Alexandrie, Égypte / Alexandria, Egypt by photodemarc13, on Flickr

Alexandrie, Égypte / Alexandria, Egypt by photodemarc13, on Flickr

090507 Pompey's Pillar & Sphinx, Alexandria.jpg by Bruce Batten, on Flickr

Stanley Bridge, Alexandria, Egypt by Hany Mahmoud, on Flickr

Alexandria Egypt by modi_elsadany, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Alexandria, Egypt by theaterd, on Flickr

Rainy Day by Marwa Elchazly, on Flickr

Chatby by konde, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by theaterd, on Flickr

Like a painting by ahmedabdalltif, on Flickr

Light in movement by NadiaIsmailPhotography, on Flickr

Cecil Hotel-Alexandria by Marwa Elchazly, on Flickr

the light house by asmaafawzy51, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

street of alexandria, egypt by harrypwt, on Flickr

Port of Alexandria by D-Stanley, on Flickr

DSC_8136 by nickjbyrnes, on Flickr

Night shot, Abo Talat, Alexandria, Egypt by Mohamed_Abbas, on Flickr

DSC_8135 by nickjbyrnes, on Flickr

Alexandria by diptych., on Flickr

IMG_8640 by tonydang1, on Flickr

Shades of nature by anneyounan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Alexandria, Egypt Day 1 by ahmadzamri, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt Day 1 by ahmadzamri, on Flickr

Palace of Shisha by DobingDesign, on Flickr

alexandria-egypt by LanderoZ, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina by farafiro11, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina by Ali M.Sabry, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt in the summer by sherbini, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by fotograf_zayer, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*nice updates from alexandria...*​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

egypt,alexandria,qayitibay castle by BLACK-SKULL, on Flickr

egypt,alexandria,qayitibay castle by BLACK-SKULL, on Flickr

egypt,alexandria,qayitibay castle by BLACK-SKULL, on Flickr

egypt,alexandria,qayitibay castle by BLACK-SKULL, on Flickr

egypt,alexandria, by BLACK-SKULL, on Flickr

Qaitbay Caitadel - Egypt by Shaspo Tours Egypt, on Flickr

2015-01-03_05-00-26 by ahmedabdalltif, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by Stephen R. Sizer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Alexandria by Night by NadiaIsmailPhotography, on Flickr

Bridge lights by Sea-Breezee, on Flickr

taxi on wet road by harrypwt, on Flickr

Alexandria ! by caesar_dicax, on Flickr

Alexandria Egypt by modi_elsadany, on Flickr

Alexandria Egypt by modi_elsadany, on Flickr

Stanley Bridge, Alexandria, Egypt by Hany Mahmoud, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina-Alexandria, Egypt by thebeckydiaries, on Flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

once again...nice updates from this city


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Qaitbay Citadel, Alexandria, Egypt by goodhike, on Flickr

Qaitbay Citadel, Alexandria, Egypt by goodhike, on Flickr

Fort at Alexandria by Genghis thanks for 600k+ views, on Flickr

Alexandria by sparqx, on Flickr

Egypt - Alexandria - Fort of Qaitbay (Alexandria Lighthouse) by sparqx, on Flickr

Alex by Ala Kheir., on Flickr

Main Gate, Montaza Royal Gardens, Alexandria Egypt قصر المنتزه الإسكندرية مصر العربية by Mohamad Khedr, on Flickr

Alexandria Egypt by braska730, on Flickr


----------



## hussainthegreat (Jan 26, 2017)

a really awesome city with cool breeze. I loved it when i visited.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bibliotheca Alexandrina by Hosam Samir, on Flickr

taxi on wet road by Harry Purwanto, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by whistlepunch, on Flickr

planetarium by Eszter Sabiq, on Flickr

مصر تحتفل بالرئيس | الإسكندرية 8 يونيو 2014 by ISLAM KOTB, on Flickr

Mediterranean Sea, View from Qaitbay Citadel, Alexandria, Egypt by goodhike, on Flickr

DSC_5854 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr

Night life ... Alexandria Egypt Galaxy S7 edge by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Alex Stanley .. by Ahmed Dakroury, on Flickr

Montana palace by Mohamad Aldaly, on Flickr

Untitled by Yara Amar, on Flickr

Alexandria impressions, Egypt - IMG_2465 by Carola Bieniek, on Flickr

Montazah Bridge كوبري المنتزة by Nadia Rifaat, on Flickr

Stanley l ستـانـلــي by Ayman Abu Elhussin, on Flickr

IMAG0335 by andheu, on Flickr

Weekend Shots Taken on S7 edge Alexandria,Egypt by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

La corniche à Alexandrie (Egypte) by Jean-Pierre Dalbéra, on Flickr

DSC_1539 by Marco Panebianco, on Flickr

Roman Amphitheatre - Alexandria by Shaun Matthew Yeo, on Flickr

Roman Amphitheatre - Alexandria by Shaun Matthew Yeo, on Flickr

Night shot, Abo Talat, Alexandria, Egypt by Mohamed Abbas, on Flickr

Alexandria by Nancy Messieh, on Flickr

Egypt - Alexandria - Fort of Qaitbay (Alexandria Lighthouse) by Wayne Williams, on Flickr

DSC_2140 by Alaa Elshaer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Artifact Garden. Alexandria, Egypt by Kurt Buzard, on Flickr

View of Ruins of Staircase to the Serapeum. Alexandria, Egypt by Kurt Buzard, on Flickr

Beautiful Alexandria l الأسكندريـة الجميلـة by Ayman Abu Elhussin, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by Fotograf Z, on Flickr

Alexandria by Night by Nadia Ismail, on Flickr

Zweitverwendung eines Fischernetzes by Lucia, on Flickr

Stanley Bridge, Alexandria, Egypt by Hany Mahmoud, on Flickr

street of alexandria, egypt by Harry Purwanto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

709 by Joanot, on Flickr

748 by Joanot, on Flickr

317 by Joanot, on Flickr

741 by Joanot, on Flickr

247 by Joanot, on Flickr

Alexandria Building Reflection by Martin Gilmore, on Flickr

Qaitbay citadel Alexandria by muhamed Hamdi, on Flickr

DSC_5868_1 by Ihab Elfaramawy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

742 by Joanot Bellver, on Flickr

DSC_5854 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr

(0748) Enamorats by Joanot Bellver, on Flickr

ALEXANDRIA_EGYPT_3 by Tarek Raafat, on Flickr

Alexandria by Ahmed Abdel Hamid, on Flickr

Stanley l ستـانـلــي by Ayman Abu Elhussin, on Flickr

ALEXANDRIA_EGYPT. by Tarek Raafat, on Flickr

be with me by Hosam Samir, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

DSC_5868 by Ihab Elfaramawy, on Flickr

DSC_5854 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr

L1040447 by William Saito, on Flickr

ALEXANDRIA_EGYPT_3 by Tarek Raafat, on Flickr

IMAG0335 by andheu, on Flickr

ALEXANDRIA_EGYPT. by Tarek Raafat, on Flickr

090507 Alexandria-01.jpg by Bruce Batten, on Flickr

San Stefano by Yossef Kafaga, on Flickr

Citadel of Qaitbay by ISLAM KOTB, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Alex Stanley .. by Ahmed Dakroury, on Flickr

Montana palace by Mohamad Aldaly, on Flickr

Untitled by Yara Amar, on Flickr

Alexandria impressions, Egypt - IMG_2465 by Carola Bieniek, on Flickr

Montazah Bridge كوبري المنتزة by Nadia Rifaat, on Flickr

Stanley l ستـانـلــي by Ayman Abu Elhussin, on Flickr

IMAG0335 by andheu, on Flickr

Weekend Shots Taken on S7 edge Alexandria,Egypt by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

04 – Second stop in Alexandria, Egypt, was at Pompey’s Pillar. This massive almost 30-metre high Roman column was made from a single block of granite from Aswan. by Bill Chang, on Flickr

08 – Apartments surrounding the Pompey’s Pillar site in Alexandria, Egypt. by Bill Chang, on Flickr

09 – Third stop in Alexandria, Egypt, was at Kom el-Dekka, the only Roman amphitheatre found in Egypt. Built around 2nd century AD. by Bill Chang, on Flickr

10 – Artifacts recovered from the water around Alexandria, Egypt, on display next to the amphitheatre. by Bill Chang, on Flickr

19 – From the Citadel of Qaitbay at Alexandria, Egypt, there is a great view of the Mediterranean Sea. by Bill Chang, on Flickr

Ägypten 1999 (734) Alexandria: Montaza Palace by Rüdiger Stehn, on Flickr

Alexandria by Ahmed Abdel Hamid, on Flickr

The Mediterranean Seashore, Alexandria, Egypt by CamelKW, on Flickr

Citadel of Qaitbay, Alexandria, Egypt by CamelKW, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Artifact Garden. Alexandria, Egypt by Kurt Buzard, on Flickr

Ancient Rubble on the Slope of the Serapeum. Pompey's Pillar and the Serapeum. Alexandria, Egypt by Kurt Buzard, on Flickr

Qaitbay citadel Alexandria by muhamed Hamdi, on Flickr

The old Stanley beach is still quite beautiful by Ruth, on Flickr

Stanley Bridge l كـوبري ستانلـي by Ayman Abu Elhussin, on Flickr

Beautiful bridge by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr

Alexandria by Night by Nadia Ismail, on Flickr

Alexandria.. Egypt by Mahmuod Ahmed, on Flickr

Alex Stanley .. by Ahmed Dakroury, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Untitled by gabriel lv, on Flickr

Citadel of Qaitbay, Alexandria, Egypt by Wilson Freitas, on Flickr

Alex Stanley .. by Ahmed Dakroury, on Flickr

Montana palace by Mohamad Aldaly, on Flickr

Untitled by Yara Amar, on Flickr

Alexandria impressions, Egypt - IMG_2465 by Carola Bieniek, on Flickr

En la playa. by Luis Pérez Contreras, on Flickr

Untitled by gabriel lv, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina by My camera is my eye, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Egypt2016 (425 of 575).jpg by Globalbirder, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by Blue-eyed wonderer, on Flickr

Alexandria tramway network by rougetete, on Flickr

16 – Close-up of the Citadel of Qaitbay at Alexandria, Egypt that was built in the 15th century. by Bill Chang, on Flickr

21 – The Bibliotheca Alexandrina at Alexandria, Egypt, in the middle of the photo with the large sloping roof, is visible from the Fish Market Restaurant. by Bill Chang, on Flickr

19 – From the Citadel of Qaitbay at Alexandria, Egypt, there is a great view of the Mediterranean Sea. by Bill Chang, on Flickr

08 – Apartments surrounding the Pompey’s Pillar site in Alexandria, Egypt. by Bill Chang, on Flickr

DSC_5702 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr

Beautiful architecture by Heidi Kontkanen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

742 by Joanot Bellver, on Flickr

DSC_5854 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr

Alexandria Building Reflection by Martin Gilmore, on Flickr

Night life ... Alexandria Egypt Galaxy S7 edge by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr

Weekend Shots Taken on S7 edge Alexandria,Egypt by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr

IMAG0335 by andheu, on Flickr

Stanley l ستـانـلــي by Ayman Abu Elhussin, on Flickr

Citadel of Qaitbay by ISLAM KOTB, on Flickr

ALEXANDRIA_EGYPT. by Tarek Raafat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

IMG_8425 by je_blanco, on Flickr

IMG_8382 by je_blanco, on Flickr

Pompey's Pillar Ruins Petroglyphs by earthdrifting, on Flickr

Pompey's Pillar by earthdrifting, on Flickr

Egypt2016 (425 of 575).jpg by Globalbirder, on Flickr

Corniche Road by earthdrifting, on Flickr

Alexandrian Coast by earthdrifting, on Flickr

DSC_5854 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr

21 – The Bibliotheca Alexandrina at Alexandria, Egypt, in the middle of the photo with the large sloping roof, is visible from the Fish Market Restaurant. by Bill Chang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

709 by Joanot, on Flickr

748 by Joanot, on Flickr

317 by Joanot, on Flickr

741 by Joanot, on Flickr

247 by Joanot, on Flickr

Alexandria Building Reflection by Martin Gilmore, on Flickr

Alexandria by Nancy Messieh, on Flickr

ALEXANDRIA_EGYPT_3 by Tarek Raafat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Alexandria - Egypt by Moustafa Borhan, on Flickr

Qaitbay Citadel by Stephanie Carrington, on Flickr

The old Stanley beach is still quite beautiful by Ruth, on Flickr

Sidewalks of Alexandria by Ruth, on Flickr

The Bibliotheca Alexandrina by Ruth, on Flickr

The courtyard at the Bibliotheca Alexandrina by Ruth, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina. Alexandrie, Egypte. by Clement Guillaume, on Flickr

Stanley Bridge, Alexandria, Egypt by Hany Mahmoud, on Flickr

Night shot, Abo Talat, Alexandria, Egypt by Mohamed Abbas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Alex Stanley .. by Ahmed Dakroury, on Flickr

Montana palace by Mohamad Aldaly, on Flickr

Untitled by Yara Amar, on Flickr

Royal Palace by Kevin Hani, on Flickr

Untitled by gabriel lv, on Flickr

DSC_2086-2 by Alaa Elshaer, on Flickr

IMG_8663 by Tony Dang, on Flickr

Citadel of Qaitbay by ISLAM KOTB, on Flickr

Alexandria by Ahmed Hosny, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Alexandria // Egypt by YomnaSoliman, on Flickr

Beautiful Alexandria! - Egypt's pearl on the Mediterranean Sea. by wanderingspirit3, on Flickr

Alexandria - Castle by Christian Lochmatter, on Flickr

Alexandria - Castle by Christian Lochmatter, on Flickr

Citadel of Qaitbay by ISLAM KOTB, on Flickr

Citadel of Qaitbay by ISLAM KOTB, on Flickr

Citadel of Qaitbay by ISLAM KOTB, on Flickr

Citadel of Qaitbay by ISLAM KOTB, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Alexandria.. Egypt by Mahmuod Ahmed, on Flickr

DSC_5868_1 by Ihab Elfaramawy, on Flickr

L1040447 by William Saito, on Flickr

ALEXANDRIA_EGYPT_3 by Tarek Raafat, on Flickr

Weekend Shots Taken on S7 edge Alexandria,Egypt by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr

Alex Stanley .. by Ahmed Dakroury, on Flickr

Untitled by Yara Amar, on Flickr

San Stefano by Yossef Kafaga, on Flickr

be with me by Hosam Samir, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

742 by Joanot Bellver, on Flickr

Alexandria Building Reflection by Martin Gilmore, on Flickr

Night life ... Alexandria Egypt Galaxy S7 edge by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr

Weekend Shots Taken on S7 edge Alexandria,Egypt by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr

IMAG0335 by andheu, on Flickr

Stanley l ستـانـلــي by Ayman Abu Elhussin, on Flickr

DSC_5854 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr

Citadel of Qaitbay by ISLAM KOTB, on Flickr

ALEXANDRIA_EGYPT. by Tarek Raafat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Photo #Egypt #Alexandria #Ÿkohail #Photography #iPad #Bulidings #City #Cars #Old 🌍❤💙✨🚘🏠🏢🏡 by Youssof Kohail, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina, Alexandria, Egypt by Richard Silver, on Flickr

#Alexandria #Egypt #Ÿkohail #Photography #iPad #Sea #City #Old 🌍❤💙✨🌊 by Youssof Kohail, on Flickr

Untitled by Yara Amar, on Flickr

_RJS8540 by Richard Silver, on Flickr

_RJS8493 by Richard Silver, on Flickr

_RJS8495 by Richard Silver, on Flickr

_RJS8497 by Richard Silver, on Flickr

_RJS8504 by Richard Silver, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Citadel of Qaitbay - Alexandria أو قلعة السلطان وبحر الغلابة by Nadia Rifaat, on Flickr

DSC_0174 by Eman abdelkader, on Flickr

Alexandrie! by LameesSanad, on Flickr

Alexandria by marwa smart, on Flickr

the light house by Asmaa Fawzy, on Flickr

Sun streaming through to the sea - Alexandria by Nadia Ismail, on Flickr

IMG_20190126_093044 by Oleg Zubanov, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt. 2018 by Marwan Helal, on Flickr

Alexandria's Eastern Harbour, Egypt by Nadia Rifaat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Alexandria- Egypt by dalia hafez, on Flickr

DSC_5854 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr

Sunset ! by caesar_dicax, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina-Alexandria, Egypt by thebeckydiaries, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina by My camera is my eye, on Flickr

Across the Eastern Harbor sits the Citadel of the Mamluk Sultan Qaitbay by ruthietoots, on Flickr

الإسكندرية - مصر (Alexandria, Egito) by giancornachini, on Flickr

منتزه الإسكندرية by hosamir, on Flickr

الإسكندرية - مصر (Alexandria, Egito) by giancornachini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Untitled by gabriel lv, on Flickr

Sun streaming through to the sea - Alexandria by Nadia Ismail, on Flickr

Alex Stanley .. by Ahmed Dakroury, on Flickr

Relaxing by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr

Stadthafen Alexandria by Lucia, on Flickr

جامع المرسي أبو العباس، الاسكندرية - مصر (Mesquita El-Mursi Abul Abbas, Alexandria - Egito) by Gian Cornachini, on Flickr

Alexandria- Egypt by dalia hafez, on Flickr

DSC_5854 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr

Amazing Stanley. by Ayman Abu Elhussin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Fort Qaitbey scene by Martin Gilmore, on Flickr

Alexandrian Sea by Martin Gilmore, on Flickr

DSC_5854 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr

Alexandria.. Egypt by Mahmuod Ahmed, on Flickr

San Stefano by Moustafa Kholosy, on Flickr

Artifact Garden. Alexandria, Egypt by Kurt Buzard, on Flickr

View of Ruins of Staircase to the Serapeum. Alexandria, Egypt by Kurt Buzard, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by Fotograf Z, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

الإسكندرية - مصر (Alexandria, Egito) by Gian Cornachini, on Flickr

Stadthafen Alexandria by Lucia, on Flickr

the light house by Asmaa Fawzy, on Flickr

Roman Amphitheatre - Alexandria by Shaun Matthew Yeo, on Flickr

The Bright side of the city .. Stanley by Amr Selim, on Flickr

catacombs of Alexandria, Egypt. by La Pulgarcita Cuervo, on Flickr

Beautiful day for a stroll around the fortress 🏰 #qaitbaycitadel #alexandria #egypt by rachel occhiogrosso, on Flickr

IMG_4802 by Yogibaer2001, on Flickr

Al Iskandaria by Bruno Vanbesien, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Untitled by gabriel lv, on Flickr

Sun streaming through to the sea - Alexandria by Nadia Ismail, on Flickr

Alex Stanley .. by Ahmed Dakroury, on Flickr

Relaxing by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr

DSC_5854 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr

Stadthafen Alexandria by Lucia, on Flickr

جامع المرسي أبو العباس، الاسكندرية - مصر (Mesquita El-Mursi Abul Abbas, Alexandria - Egito) by Gian Cornachini, on Flickr

Alexandria- Egypt by dalia hafez, on Flickr

Amazing Stanley. by Ayman Abu Elhussin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Night life ... Alexandria Egypt Galaxy S7 edge by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr

Night life ... Alexandria Egypt Galaxy S7 edge by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr

L1040447 by William Saito, on Flickr

L1040264 by William Saito, on Flickr

L1040235 by William Saito, on Flickr

L1040210 by William Saito, on Flickr

Alexandria by Nancy Messieh, on Flickr

ALEXANDRIA_EGYPT_3 by Tarek Raafat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

be with me by Husam Samir, on Flickr

Weekend Shots Taken on S7 edge Alexandria,Egypt by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr

DSC_2140 by Alaa Elshaer, on Flickr

street of alexandria, egypt by Harry Purwanto, on Flickr

IMAG0335 by andheu, on Flickr

Weekend Shots Taken on S7 edge Alexandria,Egypt by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr

DSC_5854 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr

Citadel of Qaitbay by ISLAM KOTB, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Alex Stanley .. by Ahmed Dakroury, on Flickr

Montana palace by Mohamad Aldaly, on Flickr

Untitled by Yara Amar, on Flickr

Royal Palace by Kevin Hani, on Flickr

Untitled by gabriel lv, on Flickr

DSC_2086-2 by Alaa Elshaer, on Flickr

IMG_8663 by Tony Dang, on Flickr

Citadel of Qaitbay by ISLAM KOTB, on Flickr

Alexandria by Ahmed Hosny, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

the light house by Asmaa Fawzy, on Flickr

Corniche Road by earthdrifting, on Flickr

Recycle & Play by Douglas Edric Stanley, on Flickr

Eastern Port, Alexandria by Tjetjep Rustandi, on Flickr

_EGY0336-74 by Marco Antonio Solano Schulten, on Flickr

Pompey's Pillar Ruins Petroglyphs by earthdrifting, on Flickr

1_1 by Osama Rashad, on Flickr

Alexandria by marwa smart, on Flickr

Night life ... Alexandria Egypt Galaxy S7 edge by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

San Stefano by Moustafa Kholosy, on Flickr

Artifact Garden. Alexandria, Egypt by Kurt Buzard, on Flickr

View of Ruins of Staircase to the Serapeum. Alexandria, Egypt by Kurt Buzard, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by Fotograf Z, on Flickr

Alexandria by Night by Nadia Ismail, on Flickr

Zweitverwendung eines Fischernetzes by Lucia, on Flickr

street of alexandria, egypt by Harry Purwanto, on Flickr

DSC_5702 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Montaza by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr

Citadel of Qaitbay - Alexandria أو قلعة السلطان وبحر الغلابة by Nadia Rifaat, on Flickr

En la playa. by Luis Pérez Contreras, on Flickr

Roman Amphitheatre - Alexandria by Shaun Matthew Yeo, on Flickr

Beautiful bridge by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr

الإسكندرية - مصر (Alexandria, Egito) by Gian Cornachini, on Flickr

Qaitbay citadel Alexandria by muhamed Hamdi, on Flickr

The Bright side of the city .. Stanley by Amr Selim, on Flickr

Egypt - Alexandria - Fort of Qaitbay (Alexandria Lighthouse) by Wayne Williams, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wintery Alexandrian Scene by Nadia Ismail, on Flickr

Alexandria by Nancy Messieh, on Flickr

Where the Meditteranean meets the coastal city of Alexandria. Egypt by karl_beeney, on Flickr

Looking across Midan Saad Zaghloul from the Cecil Hotel by Ruth, on Flickr

Roman Amphitheatre - Alexandria by Shaun Matthew Yeo, on Flickr

Eastern Harbour-Alexandria Egypt by said ghazala, on Flickr

Montaza by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr

the light house by Asmaa Fawzy, on Flickr

DSC_5868_1 by Ihab Elfaramawy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wintery Alexandrian Scene by Nadia Ismail, on Flickr

the light house by Asmaa Fawzy, on Flickr

DSC_2140 by Alaa Elshaer, on Flickr

الإسكندرية - مصر (Alexandria, Egito) by Gian Cornachini, on Flickr

Sun streaming through to the sea - Alexandria by Nadia Ismail, on Flickr

Qaitbay Citadel by Stephanie Carrington, on Flickr

DSC_5780 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr

Sunset on The Citadel of Qaitbey at Alexandria, Egypt by justanotheranimal, on Flickr

Roman Amphitheatre - Alexandria by Shaun Matthew Yeo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

1128733149 by OneTwoTrip Travel Expert, on Flickr

Pompey's Pillar by Moody Man, on Flickr

_RJS8531 by Richard Silver, on Flickr

Alexandria attractions by travelto egypt, on Flickr

The Roman Amphitheater of Alexandria in the Kom al-Dikka Complex, Alexandria. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr

Library of Alexandria by ASaber91, on Flickr

Muhammad Ali Pasha statue by Ahmed Hedaya, on Flickr

Montaza Palace by Hossam Ghaith, on Flickr

Reminder. by Medo Ifakezone, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

1128733149 by OneTwoTrip Travel Expert, on Flickr

Alexandria by Moody Man, on Flickr

palestine hotel _ alexandria by Ahmed Shafek Designer, on Flickr

The biggest and the only archaeological site by Tjetjep Rustandi, on Flickr

_AMA0023 by ALEJO MORANTES, on Flickr

_RJS8578 by Richard Silver, on Flickr

_RJS8543 by Richard Silver, on Flickr

_RJS8531 by Richard Silver, on Flickr

_RJS8535 by Richard Silver, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Pompey's Pillar by Moody Man, on Flickr

Eastern Port, Alexandria by Tjetjep Rustandi, on Flickr

Alexandria street by Luca Ranghetti, on Flickr

Alexandria -Egypt by said ghazala, on Flickr

Crash Wave by Shoot Idea, on Flickr

Egypt - Alexandria - Saad Zaghlol Square by Alexander Hatley, on Flickr

Alejandrinas by Luz Adriana Obregon, on Flickr

Untitled by Yara Amar, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandria #building #street #night #light #egypt #alexandria #everydayegypt #dark #lights #city #citylife #view #bigcity #vsco #vscocam #photogrid #photo #vsconyc #instagramers #instagrammers #instamood #street #architecturepizza #dailytokyo by Mohamed Mahmoud, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Montaza by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr

Citadel of Qaitbay - Alexandria أو قلعة السلطان وبحر الغلابة by Nadia Rifaat, on Flickr

En la playa. by Luis Pérez Contreras, on Flickr

Roman Amphitheatre - Alexandria by Shaun Matthew Yeo, on Flickr

Beautiful bridge by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr

الإسكندرية - مصر (Alexandria, Egito) by Gian Cornachini, on Flickr

Qaitbay citadel Alexandria by muhamed Hamdi, on Flickr

The Bright side of the city .. Stanley by Amr Selim, on Flickr

Egypt - Alexandria - Fort of Qaitbay (Alexandria Lighthouse) by Wayne Williams, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wintery Alexandrian Scene by Nadia Ismail, on Flickr

Where the Meditteranean meets the coastal city of Alexandria. Egypt by karl_beeney, on Flickr

Looking across Midan Saad Zaghloul from the Cecil Hotel by Ruth, on Flickr

Roman Amphitheatre - Alexandria by Shaun Matthew Yeo, on Flickr

Eastern Harbour-Alexandria Egypt by said ghazala, on Flickr

Montaza by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr

Alexandria by Nancy Messieh, on Flickr

the light house by Asmaa Fawzy, on Flickr

DSC_5868_1 by Ihab Elfaramawy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Orange the World 2018 - Egypt by UN Women, on Flickr

*************_82261352-stock-photo-montaza-palace-in-alexandria-egypt by TOMATOUR АЛЕКСАНДРИЯ,H, on Flickr

You just can jump. by Mahmoud Abd-Elhady, on Flickr

Eastern Port, Alexandria by Tjetjep Rustandi, on Flickr

Library of Alexandria by Luca Ranghetti, on Flickr

Alexandria street by Luca Ranghetti, on Flickr

My town Alexandria by enas abusamra, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by ASaber91, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina-Alexandria, Egypt by The Becky Diaries, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Looking across Midan Saad Zaghloul from the Cecil Hotel by Ruth, on Flickr

Alexandria impressions, Egypt - IMG_2465 by Carola Bieniek, on Flickr

DSC_5854 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr

Light in movement by Nadia Ismail, on Flickr

Sun streaming through to the sea - Alexandria by Nadia Ismail, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by CamelKW, on Flickr

جامع المرسي أبو العباس، الاسكندرية - مصر (Mesquita El-Mursi Abul Abbas, Alexandria - Egito) by Gian Cornachini, on Flickr

Montazah Palace, Alexandria by Phevos87, on Flickr

Citadel of Qaitbay by ISLAM KOTB, on Flickr

Untitled by gabriel lv, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wintery Alexandrian Scene by Nadia Ismail, on Flickr

Where the Meditteranean meets the coastal city of Alexandria. Egypt by karl_beeney, on Flickr

Looking across Midan Saad Zaghloul from the Cecil Hotel by Ruth, on Flickr

Roman Amphitheatre - Alexandria by Shaun Matthew Yeo, on Flickr

Eastern Harbour-Alexandria Egypt by said ghazala, on Flickr

Montaza by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr

Alexandria by Nancy Messieh, on Flickr

the light house by Asmaa Fawzy, on Flickr

DSC_5868_1 by Ihab Elfaramawy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

DSC_8129 by Nick, on Flickr

Alexandria by Nancy Messieh, on Flickr

DSC_8135 by Nick, on Flickr

Tranquility ! by CÆSAR DĪCAX, on Flickr

IMG_8640 by Tony Dang, on Flickr

IMG_8663 by Tony Dang, on Flickr

Sunset on The Citadel of Qaitbey at Alexandria, Egypt by justanotheranimal, on Flickr

Faculty of Engineering, Alexandria University by Israel Hinojosa Baliño, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Alexandria, Egypt by Fotograf Z, on Flickr

taxi on wet road by Harry Purwanto, on Flickr

Montana palace by Mohamad Aldaly, on Flickr

DSC_0898 by hsawires, on Flickr

Qaitbay citadel Alexandria by muhamed Hamdi, on Flickr

Alexandria - Egypt by Ahmed Khames, on Flickr

Luftballonverkäufer by Lucia, on Flickr

Alexandria Building Reflection by Martin Gilmore, on Flickr

Pompey's Pillar Ruins Petroglyphs by earthdrifting, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Montaza by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr

DSC_1569 by Marco Panebianco, on Flickr

Alexandria seen from Qait Bey by Mark Muehlhaeusler, on Flickr

Beautiful bridge by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr

الإسكندرية - مصر (Alexandria, Egito) by Gian Cornachini, on Flickr

Qaitbay citadel Alexandria by muhamed Hamdi, on Flickr

Light in movement by Nadia Ismail, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina by farafiro11, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Untitled by gabriel lv, on Flickr

Sun streaming through to the sea - Alexandria by Nadia Ismail, on Flickr

Alex Stanley .. by Ahmed Dakroury, on Flickr

Relaxing by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr

Stadthafen Alexandria by Lucia, on Flickr

جامع المرسي أبو العباس، الاسكندرية - مصر (Mesquita El-Mursi Abul Abbas, Alexandria - Egito) by Gian Cornachini, on Flickr

Alexandria- Egypt by dalia hafez, on Flickr

DSC_5854 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr

Amazing Stanley. by Ayman Abu Elhussin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wintery Alexandrian Scene by Nadia Ismail, on Flickr

Where the Meditteranean meets the coastal city of Alexandria. Egypt by karl_beeney, on Flickr

Looking across Midan Saad Zaghloul from the Cecil Hotel by Ruth, on Flickr

Roman Amphitheatre - Alexandria by Shaun Matthew Yeo, on Flickr

Eastern Harbour-Alexandria Egypt by said ghazala, on Flickr

Montaza by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr

Alexandria by Nancy Messieh, on Flickr

the light house by Asmaa Fawzy, on Flickr

DSC_5868_1 by Ihab Elfaramawy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Alexandria by marwa smart, on Flickr

الإسكندرية - مصر (Alexandria, Egito) by Gian Cornachini, on Flickr

Sun streaming through to the sea - Alexandria by Nadia Ismail, on Flickr

Ancient Rubble on the Slope of the Serapeum. Pompey's Pillar and the Serapeum. Alexandria, Egypt by Kurt Buzard, on Flickr

Montazah Palace, Alexandria by Phevos87, on Flickr

811-7002 - Pompey's Pillar by Joanot Bellver, on Flickr

One corner of Alexandria beach area by Tjetjep Rustandi, on Flickr

Untitled by Raja Hatem, on Flickr

Untitled by micanki, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

DSC_8129 by Nick, on Flickr

Alexandria by Nancy Messieh, on Flickr

DSC_8135 by Nick, on Flickr

Tranquility ! by CÆSAR DĪCAX, on Flickr

IMG_8640 by Tony Dang, on Flickr

IMG_8663 by Tony Dang, on Flickr

Sunset on The Citadel of Qaitbey at Alexandria, Egypt by justanotheranimal, on Flickr

Faculty of Engineering, Alexandria University by Israel Hinojosa Baliño, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

_EGY0387-8 by Marco Antonio Solano Schulten, on Flickr

After Stanley Bridge by Ahmad Osama, on Flickr

Roshdi District by Ahmad Osama, on Flickr

Each in his own world by Nadia Rifaat, on Flickr

_EGY0336-74 by Marco Antonio Solano Schulten, on Flickr

_EGY0383-4 by Marco Antonio Solano Schulten, on Flickr

_EGY0384-5 by Marco Antonio Solano Schulten, on Flickr

_EGY0363-101 by Marco Antonio Solano Schulten, on Flickr

_EGY0374-112 by Marco Antonio Solano Schulten, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Alexandria street by Luca Ranghetti, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by ASaber91, on Flickr

San Stefano by Moustafa Kholosy, on Flickr

View of Ruins of Staircase to the Serapeum. Alexandria, Egypt by Kurt Buzard, on Flickr

Alexandria by Night by Nadia Ismail, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by Blue-eyed wonderer, on Flickr

Recycle & Play by Douglas Edric Stanley, on Flickr

Some Garlic, Some Onion.. by ugur can, on Flickr

Pompey's Pillar Ruins Petroglyphs by earthdrifting, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

San Stefano by Moustafa Kholosy, on Flickr

Artifact Garden. Alexandria, Egypt by Kurt Buzard, on Flickr

View of Ruins of Staircase to the Serapeum. Alexandria, Egypt by Kurt Buzard, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by Fotograf Z, on Flickr

Alexandria by Night by Nadia Ismail, on Flickr

Zweitverwendung eines Fischernetzes by Lucia, on Flickr

street of alexandria, egypt by Harry Purwanto, on Flickr

DSC_5702 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr

planetarium by Eszter Sabiq, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

الإسكندرية - مصر (Alexandria, Egito) by Gian Cornachini, on Flickr

Montana palace by Mohamad Aldaly, on Flickr

Light View by Kevin Hani, on Flickr

Untitled by gabriel lv, on Flickr

16 – Close-up of the Citadel of Qaitbay at Alexandria, Egypt that was built in the 15th century. by Bill Chang, on Flickr

19 – From the Citadel of Qaitbay at Alexandria, Egypt, there is a great view of the Mediterranean Sea. by Bill Chang, on Flickr

08 – Apartments surrounding the Pompey’s Pillar site in Alexandria, Egypt. by Bill Chang, on Flickr

DSC_5702 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr

Beautiful architecture by Heidi Kontkanen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

الإسكندرية - مصر (Alexandria, Egito) by Gian Cornachini, on Flickr

En la playa. by Luis Pérez Contreras, on Flickr

Beautiful bridge by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr

La corniche à Alexandrie (Egypte) by Jean-Pierre Dalbéra, on Flickr

catacombs of Alexandria, Egypt. by La Pulgarcita Cuervo, on Flickr

IMG_4802 by Yogibaer2001, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by ASaber91, on Flickr

Montazah Palace, Alexandria by Phevos87, on Flickr

Citadel of Qaitbay by ISLAM KOTB, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

1128733149 by OneTwoTrip Travel Expert, on Flickr

Alexandria attractions by travelto egypt, on Flickr

The most popular picnic spots by Tjetjep Rustandi, on Flickr

Front gate of the Citadel of Qaitbay by Tjetjep Rustandi, on Flickr

Library of Alexandria by Luca Ranghetti, on Flickr

Alexandria street by Luca Ranghetti, on Flickr

Around egypt #siwa #marsaaalam #dahab #taba #rasshietan #hurghada #gouna #sharmelshiekh #alexandria #luxorandaswan by Moustafa T.abdallah, on Flickr

One corner of Alexandria beach area by Tjetjep Rustandi, on Flickr

After Stanley Bridge by Ahmad Osama, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Where the Meditteranean meets the coastal city of Alexandria. Egypt by Karl Beeney, on Flickr

the light house by Asmaa Fawzy, on Flickr

La corniche à Alexandrie (Egypte) by Jean-Pierre Dalbéra, on Flickr

DSC_1569 by Marco Panebianco, on Flickr

taxi on wet road by Harry Purwanto, on Flickr

Citadel of Qaitbay - Alexandria أو قلعة السلطان وبحر الغلابة by Nadia Rifaat, on Flickr

DSC_5780 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr

Untitled by gabriel lv, on Flickr

Alexandria by marwa smart, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bibliotheca Alexandrina by My camera is my eye, on Flickr

Across the Eastern Harbor sits the Citadel of the Mamluk Sultan Qaitbay by ruthietoots, on Flickr

الإسكندرية - مصر (Alexandria, Egito) by giancornachini, on Flickr

منتزه الإسكندرية by hosamir, on Flickr

الإسكندرية - مصر (Alexandria, Egito) by giancornachini, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by Lukasz Slotwinski, on Flickr

Qaitbay citadel Alexandria by muhamed Hamdi, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by Lukasz Slotwinski, on Flickr

Stanley Bridge by Heidi Kontkanen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Orange the World 2018 - Egypt by UN Women, on Flickr

You just can jump. by Mahmoud Abd-Elhady, on Flickr

*************_82261352-stock-photo-montaza-palace-in-alexandria-egypt by TOMATOUR АЛЕКСАНДРИЯ,H, on Flickr

Eastern Port, Alexandria by Tjetjep Rustandi, on Flickr

Library of Alexandria by Luca Ranghetti, on Flickr

Alexandria street by Luca Ranghetti, on Flickr

My town Alexandria by enas abusamra, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by ASaber91, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Roman Amphitheatre - Alexandria by Shaun Matthew Yeo, on Flickr

the light house by Asmaa Fawzy, on Flickr

La corniche à Alexandrie (Egypte) by Jean-Pierre Dalbéra, on Flickr

IMG_9869 by Theophilus Berg, on Flickr

Alexandria by marwa smart, on Flickr

Citadel of Qaitbay by ISLAM KOTB, on Flickr

Qaitbay citadel Alexandria by muhamed Hamdi, on Flickr

Alexandria street by Luca Ranghetti, on Flickr

_EGY0282-20 by Marco Antonio Solano Schulten, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

La corniche à Alexandrie (Egypte) by Jean-Pierre Dalbéra, on Flickr

DSC_1539 by Marco Panebianco, on Flickr

Roman Amphitheatre - Alexandria by Shaun Matthew Yeo, on Flickr

Artifact Garden. Alexandria, Egypt by Kurt Buzard, on Flickr

View of Ruins of Staircase to the Serapeum. Alexandria, Egypt by Kurt Buzard, on Flickr

Beautiful Alexandria l الأسكندريـة الجميلـة by Ayman Abu Elhussin, on Flickr

1_1 by Osama Rashad, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina by Daniel Villar Onrubia, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina by Daniel Villar Onrubia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Orange the World 2018 - Egypt by UN Women, on Flickr

Alexandria street by Luca Ranghetti, on Flickr

Pompeiussäule, Alexandria by Gieri Kohler, on Flickr

Beautiful architecture by Heidi Kontkanen, on Flickr

DSC_5854 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr

Alexandria by Shaun Matthew Yeo, on Flickr

Cecil Hotel-Alexandria by Marwa Elchazly, on Flickr

Beautiful day for a stroll around the fortress 🏰 #qaitbaycitadel #alexandria #egypt by rachel occhiogrosso, on Flickr

Stanley l ستـانـلــي by Ayman Abu Elhussin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Stadthafen Alexandria by Lucia, on Flickr

Alexandrie! by LameesSanad, on Flickr

Alexandria by marwa smart, on Flickr

the light house by Asmaa Fawzy, on Flickr

Citadel of Qaitbay - Alexandria أو قلعة السلطان وبحر الغلابة by Nadia Rifaat, on Flickr

Sun streaming through to the sea - Alexandria by Nadia Ismail, on Flickr

Where the Meditteranean meets the coastal city of Alexandria. Egypt by karl_beeney, on Flickr

At the shoreline of the Mediterranean from the coastal city of Alexandria. Egypt b&w by karl_beeney, on Flickr

Untitled by gabriel lv, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Egypt2016 (425 of 575).jpg by Globalbirder, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by Blue-eyed wonderer, on Flickr

Alexandria tramway network by rougetete, on Flickr

16 – Close-up of the Citadel of Qaitbay at Alexandria, Egypt that was built in the 15th century. by Bill Chang, on Flickr

21 – The Bibliotheca Alexandrina at Alexandria, Egypt, in the middle of the photo with the large sloping roof, is visible from the Fish Market Restaurant. by Bill Chang, on Flickr

19 – From the Citadel of Qaitbay at Alexandria, Egypt, there is a great view of the Mediterranean Sea. by Bill Chang, on Flickr

08 – Apartments surrounding the Pompey’s Pillar site in Alexandria, Egypt. by Bill Chang, on Flickr

DSC_5702 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr

Beautiful architecture by Heidi Kontkanen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Citadel of Qaitbay - Alexandria أو قلعة السلطان وبحر الغلابة by Nadia Rifaat, on Flickr

DSC_0174 by Eman abdelkader, on Flickr

Alexandrie! by LameesSanad, on Flickr

Alexandria by marwa smart, on Flickr

the light house by Asmaa Fawzy, on Flickr

Sun streaming through to the sea - Alexandria by Nadia Ismail, on Flickr

IMG_20190126_093044 by Oleg Zubanov, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt. 2018 by Marwan Helal, on Flickr

Alexandria's Eastern Harbour, Egypt by Nadia Rifaat, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wintery Alexandrian Scene by Nadia Ismail, on Flickr

Where the Meditteranean meets the coastal city of Alexandria. Egypt by karl_beeney, on Flickr

Looking across Midan Saad Zaghloul from the Cecil Hotel by Ruth, on Flickr

Roman Amphitheatre - Alexandria by Shaun Matthew Yeo, on Flickr

Eastern Harbour-Alexandria Egypt by said ghazala, on Flickr

Montaza by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr

Alexandria by Nancy Messieh, on Flickr

the light house by Asmaa Fawzy, on Flickr

DSC_5868_1 by Ihab Elfaramawy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Photo #Egypt #Alexandria #Ÿkohail #Photography #iPad #Bulidings #City #Cars #Old 🌍❤💙✨🚘🏠🏢🏡 by Youssof Kohail, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina, Alexandria, Egypt by Richard Silver, on Flickr

#Alexandria #Egypt #Ÿkohail #Photography #iPad #Sea #City #Old 🌍❤💙✨🌊 by Youssof Kohail, on Flickr

Untitled by Yara Amar, on Flickr

_RJS8540 by Richard Silver, on Flickr

_RJS8493 by Richard Silver, on Flickr

_RJS8495 by Richard Silver, on Flickr

_RJS8497 by Richard Silver, on Flickr

_RJS8504 by Richard Silver, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

_RJS8564 by Richard Silver, on Flickr

Alexandria attractions by travelto egypt, on Flickr

A Palace in Alexandria, Egypt by John Mitchell, on Flickr

The King Farouk Royal Palace, the Montazah Gardens, Alexandria, Egypt. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr

Library of Alexandria by ASaber91, on Flickr

The Bibliotheca Alexandrina, the Mediterranean, Egypt. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr

Morning Light - Alexandria by Chot Touch, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt. Day 2 by Ahmad Zamri Ahmad Zahir, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by whistlepunch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Al Muizz Street by Clare Nolan, on Flickr

1128733149 by OneTwoTrip Travel Expert, on Flickr

Traditional Coffee shop in Alexandria by Nadia Rifaat, on Flickr

KIA RIO by Hossam Ghaith, on Flickr

Alexandria attractions by travelto egypt, on Flickr


Recycle &amp; Play by Douglas Edric Stanley, on Flickr

Front gate of the Citadel of Qaitbay by Tjetjep Rustandi, on Flickr

El Montaza bridge by Tjetjep Rustandi, on Flickr

My Alexandria companion by Tjetjep Rustandi, on Flickr

Sa&#x27;at Al Zouhour Square by Ahmad Osama, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The Alexandria National Museum, the Mediterranean, Egypt. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr

IMG_0214 by Samar Mahmoud, on Flickr

20080709-005eg by i-Globe, on Flickr

The most popular picnic spots by Tjetjep Rustandi, on Flickr

Alexandria street by Luca Ranghetti, on Flickr

Evening in the city by Heidi Kontkanen, on Flickr

The Library of Alexandria by peace-on-earth.org, on Flickr

Qaitbay citadel Alexandria by muhamed Hamdi, on Flickr

DSC_8081 by Hong Z, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

_RJS8526 by Richard Silver, on Flickr

The Royal Jewelry Museum, Alexandria, Egypt. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr

The most popular picnic spots by Tjetjep Rustandi, on Flickr

Alexandria street by Luca Ranghetti, on Flickr

DSCF0831~2~2 by madih aly, on Flickr

Library of Alexandria by ASaber91, on Flickr

1_1 by Osama Rashad, on Flickr

The Corniche by Pierre Richer, on Flickr

IHP_0851fb by Chong Kuang Lee, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Minaret in Alexandria by Joshua Sozio, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina by Joshua Sozio, on Flickr

Palm Trees at the library by Joshua Sozio, on Flickr

Lighthouse in Alexandria by Joshua Sozio, on Flickr

Round Tower in Alexandria by Joshua Sozio, on Flickr

Citadel of Qaitbay by Joshua Sozio, on Flickr

_AMA0037 by ALEJO MORANTES, on Flickr

Alexandria by Pierre Richer, on Flickr

El Kornesh, Alexandria Egypt : Abu al-Abbas al-Mursi Mosque, viewed from El Kornesh by Rodolfo Valverde, on Flickr

The Citadel of Qaitbay, Alexandria Egypt by Rodolfo Valverde, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The Montazah Royal Palace Gardens, Alexandria, Egypt. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr

The Qaitbay Citadel in Alexandria, Egypt. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr

The Library of Alexandria (Modern) by Prashanth Raghavan, on Flickr

Lateranense Obelisk and the Piazza di San Giovanni in Laterano (Rome, Italy) by Jordan McAlister, on Flickr

1128733149 by OneTwoTrip Travel Expert, on Flickr

DSC_0174 by Eman abdelkader, on Flickr

Alexandria by Nancy Messieh, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina, Alexandria, Egypt by Richard Silver, on Flickr

_RJS8530 by Richard Silver, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Alexandria, Egypt by N San, on Flickr

Egypt - Alexandria - City Tour by Fabio, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by Pierre Kattar, on Flickr

The Citadel of Alexandra by Prashanth Raghavan, on Flickr

Lateranense Obelisk and the Piazza di San Giovanni in Laterano (Rome, Italy) by Jordan McAlister, on Flickr

_RJS8531 by Richard Silver, on Flickr

_RJS8530 by Richard Silver, on Flickr

_AMA0090 by ALEJO MORANTES, on Flickr

Egypt by giorgos Spanoudakis, on Flickr

The Citadel of Qaitbay, Alexandria Egypt by Rodolfo Valverde, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Library of Alexandria by Luca Ranghetti, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt. by IOANNIS ATHANASAKIS, on Flickr

Alexandria street by Luca Ranghetti, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt. by IOANNIS ATHANASAKIS, on Flickr

San Stefano by Moustafa Kholosy, on Flickr

DSC_5702 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr

Citadel of Qaitbay by ISLAM KOTB, on Flickr

View of Ruins of Staircase to the Serapeum. Alexandria, Egypt by Stanley l ستـانـلــي by Ayman Abu Elhussin, on [email protected]/]Kurt Buzard[/url], on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Eastern Port, Alexandria by Tjetjep Rustandi, on Flickr

Alexandria street by Luca Ranghetti, on Flickr

Alexandria by Night by Nadia Ismail, on Flickr

Alexandria- Egypt by dalia hafez, on Flickr

الإسكندرية - مصر (Alexandria, Egito) by Gian Cornachini, on Flickr

street of alexandria, egypt by Harry Purwanto, on Flickr

Bootswerft am Strand by Lucia, on Flickr

DSC_5854 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr

IMAG0335 by andheu, on Flickr

DSC_1539 by Marco Panebianco, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful Alexandria! - Egypt&#x27;s pearl on the Mediterranean Sea. by wanderingspirit3, on Flickr

الإسكندرية - مصر (Alexandria, Egito) by Gian Cornachini, on Flickr

catacombs of Alexandria, Egypt. by La Pulgarcita Cuervo, on Flickr

Beautiful day for a stroll around the fortress 🏰 #qaitbaycitadel #alexandria #egypt by rachel occhiogrosso, on Flickr

Stadthafen Alexandria by Lucia, on Flickr

Alexandria by marwa smart, on Flickr

Roman Amphitheatre - Alexandria by Shaun Matthew Yeo, on Flickr

The Bright side of the city .. Stanley by Amr Selim, on Flickr

Cecil Hotel-Alexandria by Marwa Elchazly, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina by Husam Samir, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Eastern Port, Alexandria by Tjetjep Rustandi, on Flickr

Alexandria street by Luca Ranghetti, on Flickr

DSC_5854 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr

Alexandria- Egypt by dalia hafez, on Flickr

San Stefano by Moustafa Kholosy, on Flickr

DSC_2140 by Alaa Elshaer, on Flickr

DSC_1539 by Marco Panebianco, on Flickr

Roman Amphitheater by Jesse, on Flickr

16 – Close-up of the Citadel of Qaitbay at Alexandria, Egypt that was built in the 15th century. by Bill Chang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

♔♚ Alejandria - Pilar de Pompeyo ♚♔ by Leyva Group, on Flickr

1_1 by Osama Rashad, on Flickr

DSC_1569 by Marco Panebianco, on Flickr

The Mediterranean Seashore, Alexandria, Egypt by CamelKW, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by Blue-eyed wonderer, on Flickr

Citadel of Qaitbay by Gwenael Piaser, on Flickr

IMG_4802 by Yogibaer2001, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by ASaber91, on Flickr

Montazah Palace, Alexandria by Phevos87, on Flickr

After Stanley Bridge by Ahmad Osama, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Eastern Port, Alexandria by Tjetjep Rustandi, on Flickr

Alexandria street by Luca Ranghetti, on Flickr

Alexandria- Egypt by dalia hafez, on Flickr

San Stefano by Moustafa Kholosy, on Flickr

La corniche à Alexandrie (Egypte) by Jean-Pierre Dalbéra, on Flickr

Artifact Garden. Alexandria, Egypt by Kurt Buzard, on Flickr

1_1 by Osama Rashad, on Flickr

Alexandria by Jesse, on Flickr

Citadel of Qaitbay - Alexandria أو قلعة السلطان وبحر الغلابة by Nadia Rifaat, on Flickr

Beautiful Alexandria! - Egypt&#x27;s pearl on the Mediterranean Sea. by wanderingspirit3, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Lana Thomas Title: Sand Castles on Cities Edge - City/Country: Alexandra, Egypt by Bethel OIS, on Flickr

Alexandria by marwa smart, on Flickr

Sun streaming through to the sea - Alexandria by Nadia Ismail, on Flickr

GH-2006-01-1013 by Geoff Huggins, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina-Alexandria, Egypt by The Becky Diaries, on Flickr

Montazah Palace, Alexandria by Phevos87, on Flickr

taxi on wet road by Harry Purwanto, on Flickr

DSC_5560 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr

Citadel of Qaitbay - Alexandria by Shaun Matthew Yeo, on Flickr

Roman Amphitheatre - Alexandria by Shaun Matthew Yeo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Alexandrie! by LameesSanad, on Flickr

EGTI-112010_838R_FLK by Valentin Andres, on Flickr

Untitled by gabriel lv, on Flickr

Roman Amphitheatre - Alexandria by Shaun Matthew Yeo, on Flickr

The Bright side of the city .. Stanley by Amr Selim, on Flickr

Cecil Hotel-Alexandria by Marwa Elchazly, on Flickr

Beautiful day for a stroll around the fortress 🏰 #qaitbaycitadel #alexandria #egypt by rachel occhiogrosso, on Flickr

Qaitbay citadel Alexandria by muhamed Hamdi, on Flickr

Citadel of Qaitbay by Gwenael Piaser, on Flickr

_DSC3393 aa ( Intensity ) 2017 by Hazem Abdelrahman, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Library of Alexandria by Luca Ranghetti, on Flickr

My town Alexandria by enas abusamra, on Flickr

Alexandria- Egypt by dalia hafez, on Flickr

Across the Eastern Harbor sits the Citadel of the Mamluk Sultan Qaitbay by Ruth, on Flickr

الإسكندرية - مصر (Alexandria, Egito) by Gian Cornachini, on Flickr

L1040447 by William Saito, on Flickr

DSC_5702 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr

La corniche à Alexandrie (Egypte) by Jean-Pierre Dalbéra, on Flickr

DSC_1539 by Marco Panebianco, on Flickr

Citadel of Qaitbay by Jesse, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wintery Alexandrian Scene by Nadia Ismail, on Flickr

My town Alexandria by enas abusamra, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina-Alexandria, Egypt by The Becky Diaries, on Flickr

Alexandria impressions, Egypt - IMG_2465 by Carola Bieniek, on Flickr

Montazah Palace, Alexandria by Phevos87, on Flickr

Untitled by gabriel lv, on Flickr

Alexandria by Nancy Messieh, on Flickr

DSC_8129 by Nick, on Flickr

Alexandria street by Luca Ranghetti, on Flickr

San Stefano by Moustafa Kholosy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

19 – From the Citadel of Qaitbay at Alexandria, Egypt, there is a great view of the Mediterranean Sea. by Bill Chang, on Flickr

Eastern Harbour-Alexandria Egypt by said ghazala, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina by farafiro11, on Flickr

IMG_9869 by Theophilus Berg, on Flickr

Alex Stanley .. by Ahmed Dakroury, on Flickr

جامع المرسي أبو العباس، الاسكندرية - مصر (Mesquita El-Mursi Abul Abbas, Alexandria - Egito) by Gian Cornachini, on Flickr

DSC_5780 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr

be with me by Husam Samir, on Flickr

IMG_0214 by Samar Mahmoud, on Flickr

Alexandria street by Luca Ranghetti, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Alexandria Building Reflection by Martin Gilmore, on Flickr

Weekend Shots Taken on S7 edge Alexandria,Egypt by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina, Alexandria, Egypt by Richard Silver, on Flickr

_RJS8493 by Richard Silver, on Flickr

_RJS8497 by Richard Silver, on Flickr

DSC_0174 by Eman abdelkader, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt. 2018 by Marwan Helal, on Flickr

Across the Eastern Harbor sits the Citadel of the Mamluk Sultan Qaitbay by Ruth, on Flickr

San Stefano by Moustafa Kholosy, on Flickr

IMG_4802 by Yogibaer2001, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Weekend Shots Taken on S7 edge Alexandria,Egypt by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr

DSC_5815 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr

#Alexandria #Egypt #Ÿkohail #Photography #iPad #Sea #City #Old 🌍❤💙✨🌊 by Youssof Kohail, on Flickr

_RJS8495 by Richard Silver, on Flickr

DSC_0174 by Eman abdelkader, on Flickr

IMG_20190126_093044 by Oleg Zubanov, on Flickr

الإسكندرية - مصر (Alexandria, Egito) by Gian Cornachini, on Flickr

Alex Stanley .. by Ahmed Dakroury, on Flickr

Alexandria.. Egypt by Mahmuod Ahmed, on Flickr

Al Iskandaria by Bruno Vanbesien, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wintery Alexandrian Scene by Nadia Ismail, on Flickr

Sun streaming through to the sea - Alexandria by Nadia Ismail, on Flickr

DSC_2140 by Alaa Elshaer, on Flickr

IMG_9869 by Theophilus Berg, on Flickr

Pompey&#x27;s Pillar (column), Alexandria, Egypt by CamelKW, on Flickr

جامع المرسي أبو العباس، الاسكندرية - مصر (Mesquita El-Mursi Abul Abbas, Alexandria - Egito) by Gian Cornachini, on Flickr

الإسكندرية - مصر (Alexandria, Egito) by Gian Cornachini, on Flickr

Untitled by micanki, on Flickr

be with me by Husam Samir, on Flickr

Citadel of Qaitbay by ISLAM KOTB, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

20200104175143_IMG_0404-1 by Amandeep Chhabra, on Flickr

DSC_0174 by Eman abdelkader, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina, Alexandria, Egypt by Richard Silver, on Flickr

Busy Street in Alexandria by Joshua Sozio, on Flickr

1128733149 by OneTwoTrip Travel Expert, on Flickr

Recycle &amp; Play by Douglas Edric Stanley, on Flickr

Some Garlic, Some Onion.. by ugur can, on Flickr

Montaza palace close by by Tjetjep Rustandi, on Flickr

Alexandria day trip from Cairo by Cairo Day Tours, on Flickr

35/100 - Amanda by Sogs Karim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Abu Qir east of Alexandria Egypt by Hatem Abouissa, on Flickr

Abu Qir east of Alexandria Egypt by Hatem Abouissa, on Flickr

Abu Qir east of Alexandria Egypt by Hatem Abouissa, on Flickr

Abu Qir east of Alexandria Egypt by Hatem Abouissa, on Flickr

Alexandria mornings by Christos Loufopoulos, on Flickr

20200104175143_IMG_0404-1 by Amandeep Chhabra, on Flickr

Alexandria-Library-Egypt-Tours-Portal by Jocelyn Sabori, on Flickr

IMG_25498 by Marina Pavlova, on Flickr

Around egypt #siwa #marsaaalam #dahab #taba #rasshietan #hurghada #gouna #sharmelshiekh #alexandria #luxorandaswan by Moustafa T.abdallah, on Flickr

IMG_E1808 by Peter Chou Kee Liu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

♜ Biblioteca de Alejandria - Egipto ♜ by Leyva Group, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina by farafiro11, on Flickr

Sun streaming through to the sea - Alexandria by Nadia Ismail, on Flickr

DSC_2543 by George Wafiq, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina by Tarek Ibrahim, on Flickr

Montazah Palace, Alexandria by Phevos87, on Flickr

Untitled by Yara Amar, on Flickr

Citadel of Qaitbay - Alexandria أو قلعة السلطان وبحر الغلابة by Nadia Rifaat, on Flickr

Light View by Kevin Hani, on Flickr

IFLA Global Vision: Middle East and North Africa (MENA) Region by The International Federation of Library Associations and Institutions (IFLA), on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Untitled by gabriel lv, on Flickr

Photo #Egypt #Alexandria #Ÿkohail #Photography #iPad #Bulidings #City #Cars #Old 🌍❤💙✨🚘🏠🏢🏡 by Youssof Kohail, on Flickr

catacombs of Alexandria, Egypt. by La Pulgarcita Cuervo, on Flickr

Alexandria Building Reflection by M Gilmore, on Flickr

Citadel of Qaitbay by ISLAM KOTB, on Flickr

Alexandria- Egypt by dalia hafez, on Flickr

جامع المرسي أبو العباس، الاسكندرية - مصر (Mesquita El-Mursi Abul Abbas, Alexandria - Egito) by Gian Cornachini, on Flickr

Fort Qaitbey scene by M Gilmore, on Flickr

IMG_4802 by Yogibaer2001, on Flickr

Weekend Shots Taken on S7 edge Alexandria,Egypt by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

L1040447 by William Saito, on Flickr

L1040235 by William Saito, on Flickr

L1040264 by William Saito, on Flickr

L1040210 by William Saito, on Flickr

L1040193 by William Saito, on Flickr

DSC_5868 by Ihab Elfaramawy, on Flickr

be with me by Husam Samir, on Flickr

DSC_5702 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr

DSC_0898 by hsawires, on Flickr

Stanley Bridge l كـوبري ستانلـي by Ayman Abu Elhussin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Citadel of Qaitbay by ISLAM KOTB, on Flickr

Relaxing One #Alexandria #Egypt #Ÿkohail #Photography #iPad #Bulidings #City #Cars #Old #Goethe 🌍❤💙✨🚘🏠🏢🏡 by Youssof Kohail, on Flickr

Untitled by Yara Amar, on Flickr

_RJS8497 by Richard Silver, on Flickr

Alexandrie! by LameesSanad, on Flickr

IMG_20190126_093044 by Oleg Zubanov, on Flickr

Alexandria- Egypt by dalia hafez, on Flickr

منتزه الإسكندرية by Husam Samir, on Flickr

جامع المرسي أبو العباس، الاسكندرية - مصر (Mesquita El-Mursi Abul Abbas, Alexandria - Egito) by Gian Cornachini, on Flickr

San Stefano by Moustafa Kholosy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Alex Stanley .. by Ahmed Dakroury, on Flickr

Alexandria- Egypt by dalia hafez, on Flickr

Royal Palace by Kevin Hani, on Flickr

IMG_8663 by Tony Dang, on Flickr

Alexandria by Ahmed Hosny, on Flickr

Recycle &amp; Play by Douglas Edric Stanley, on Flickr

1_1 by Osama Rashad, on Flickr

En la playa. by Luis Pérez Contreras, on Flickr

Wintery Alexandrian Scene by Nadia Ismail, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Alexandria.. Egypt by Mahmuod Ahmed, on Flickr

San Stefano by Moustafa Kholosy, on Flickr

DSC_5702 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr

taxi on wet road by Harry Purwanto, on Flickr

planetarium by Eszter Sabiq, on Flickr

Alexandria - Egypt by Ahmed Khames, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina by farafiro11, on Flickr

Alexandria Egypt by modi_elsadany, on Flickr

16 – Close-up of the Citadel of Qaitbay at Alexandria, Egypt that was built in the 15th century. by Bill Chang, on Flickr

Pompey&#x27;s Pillar Ruins Petroglyphs by earthdrifting, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wintery Alexandrian Scene by Nadia Ismail, on Flickr

Sun streaming through to the sea - Alexandria by Nadia Ismail, on Flickr

IMG_9869 by Theophilus Berg, on Flickr

Weekend Shots Taken on S7 edge Alexandria,Egypt by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr

IMG_0214 by Samar Mahmoud, on Flickr

_EGY0282-20 by Marco Antonio Solano Schulten, on Flickr

Alexandria by widadg, on Flickr

Stanley bridge Alexandria Egypt by Mustafa Eid, on Flickr

San Stefano by Moustafa Kholosy, on Flickr

Montazah after sunset by Ahmed Ona, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Citadel of Qaitbay, Alexandria, Egypt by Wilson Freitas, on Flickr

GH-2006-01-1013 by Geoff Huggins, on Flickr

Untitled by Yara Amar, on Flickr

♔♚ Alejandria - Pilar de Pompeyo ♚♔ by Leyva Group, on Flickr

Stanley bridge in Alexandria by Ahmed Elnagdy, on Flickr

DSC_1569 by Marco Panebianco, on Flickr

Italian Consulate-General in Alexandria, Egypt by said ghazala, on Flickr

Stanley Bridge by Heidi Kontkanen, on Flickr

Alexandria Library by Husam Samir, on Flickr

Like a painting by Ahmed Abdalltif, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

DSC_5868 by Ihab Elfaramawy, on Flickr

L1040235 by William Saito, on Flickr

DSC_5854 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr

San Stefano by Moustafa Kholosy, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by whistlepunch, on Flickr

Light View by Kevin Hani, on Flickr

Looking across Midan Saad Zaghloul from the Cecil Hotel by Ruth, on Flickr

Montaza by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr

Luftballonverkäufer by Lucia, on Flickr

Alexandria Egypt by modi_elsadany, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Egypt by Scott Wolfe, on Flickr

*************_82261352-stock-photo-montaza-palace-in-alexandria-egypt by TOMATOUR АЛЕКСАНДРИЯ,H, on Flickr

You just can jump. by Mahmoud Abd-Elhady, on Flickr

Eastern Port, Alexandria by Tjetjep Rustandi, on Flickr

_RJS8526 by Richard Silver, on Flickr

1128733149 by OneTwoTrip Travel Expert, on Flickr

Alexandria street by Luca Ranghetti, on Flickr

20200104175143_IMG_0404-1 by Amandeep Chhabra, on Flickr

IHP_0851fb by Chong Kuang Lee, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina, Alexandria, Egypt by Richard Silver, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Looking across Midan Saad Zaghloul from the Cecil Hotel by Ruth, on Flickr

Alexandria by Nancy Messieh, on Flickr

DSC_2140 by Alaa Elshaer, on Flickr

DSC_1569 by Marco Panebianco, on Flickr

Roman Amphitheatre - Alexandria by Shaun Matthew Yeo, on Flickr

جامع المرسي أبو العباس، الاسكندرية - مصر (Mesquita El-Mursi Abul Abbas, Alexandria - Egito) by Gian Cornachini, on Flickr

Alexandria by marwa smart, on Flickr

Untitled by Raja Hatem, on Flickr

Alexandria street by Luca Ranghetti, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by Fotograf Z, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful day for a stroll around the fortress 🏰 #qaitbaycitadel #alexandria #egypt by rachel occhiogrosso, on Flickr

Across the Eastern Harbor sits the Citadel of the Mamluk Sultan Qaitbay by Ruth, on Flickr

Montaza by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr

Qaitbay citadel Alexandria by muhamed Hamdi, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina by Husam Samir, on Flickr

The Mediterranean Seashore, Alexandria, Egypt by CamelKW, on Flickr

IMG_4802 by Yogibaer2001, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by ASaber91, on Flickr

_EGY0336-74 by Marco Antonio Solano Schulten, on Flickr

IMG_8663 by Tony Dang, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Lana Thomas Title: Sand Castles on Cities Edge - City/Country: Alexandra, Egypt by Bethel OIS, on Flickr

the light house by Asmaa Fawzy, on Flickr

Qaitbay citadel Alexandria by muhamed Hamdi, on Flickr

Light in movement by Nadia Ismail, on Flickr

Wintery Alexandrian Scene by Nadia Ismail, on Flickr

GH-2006-01-1013 by Geoff Huggins, on Flickr

Sunset ! by CÆSAR DĪCAX, on Flickr

الإسكندرية - مصر (Alexandria, Egito) by Gian Cornachini, on Flickr

Alex Stanley .. by Ahmed Dakroury, on Flickr

Montazah Palace, Alexandria by Phevos87, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

planetarium by Eszter Sabiq, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by whistlepunch, on Flickr

Untitled by Yara Amar, on Flickr

Alexandria impressions, Egypt - IMG_2465 by Carola Bieniek, on Flickr

DSC_1539 by Marco Panebianco, on Flickr

View of Ruins of Staircase to the Serapeum. Alexandria, Egypt by Kurt Buzard, on Flickr

street of alexandria, egypt by Harry Purwanto, on Flickr

09 – Third stop in Alexandria, Egypt, was at Kom el-Dekka, the only Roman amphitheatre found in Egypt. Built around 2nd century AD. by Bill Chang, on Flickr

The Mediterranean Seashore, Alexandria, Egypt by CamelKW, on Flickr

Alexandria.. Egypt by Mahmuod Ahmed, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

♔♚ Alejandria - Pilar de Pompeyo ♚♔ by Leyva Group, on Flickr

My town Alexandria by enas abusamra, on Flickr

At the shoreline of the Mediterranean from the coastal city of Alexandria. Egypt b&amp;w by Karl Beeney, on Flickr

Where the Meditteranean meets the coastal city of Alexandria. Egypt by Karl Beeney, on Flickr

Roman Amphitheatre - Alexandria by Shaun Matthew Yeo, on Flickr

Al Iskandaria by Bruno Vanbesien, on Flickr

Library of Alexandria by ASaber91, on Flickr

Alexandria by Night by Nadia Ismail, on Flickr

Egypt - Alexandria - Saad Zaghlol Square by Alexander Hatley, on Flickr

1128733149 by OneTwoTrip Travel Expert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Alexandria, Egypt by CamelKW, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by Zakcq Lockrem, on Flickr

Alexandria street by Luca Ranghetti, on Flickr

Stanley Beach. by Ayman Abu Elhussin, on Flickr

alexandria by Edoi , on Flickr

Watch your Back by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr

Alexandria at dusk by ancny, on Flickr

Qaitbay citadel Alexandria by muhamed Hamdi, on Flickr

inner alexandria by Giorgio Montersino, on Flickr

Alexandrian traffic by Louise, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

_RJS8540 by Richard Silver, on Flickr

Alexandria by marwa smart, on Flickr

Alex Stanley .. by Ahmed Dakroury, on Flickr

catacombs of Alexandria, Egypt. by La Pulgarcita Cuervo, on Flickr

Fort Qaitbey scene by M Gilmore, on Flickr

Al Iskandaria by Bruno Vanbesien, on Flickr

IMG_8663 by Tony Dang, on Flickr

Alexandria attractions by travelto egypt, on Flickr

Montaza Palace by Hossam Ghaith, on Flickr

Montazah Palace, Alexandria by Phevos87, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Alexandria, Egypt by N San, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by CamelKW, on Flickr

Alexandria 31 by mfnure31, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by ASaber91, on Flickr

Photo by Dennis Deng by waldo-x, on Flickr

Alexandria at dusk by ancny, on Flickr

Cool buildings in Alexandria by Colleen, on Flickr

Qaitbay citadel Alexandria by muhamed Hamdi, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt - 62 by Andrew Egenes, on Flickr

Egypt10_1504 by Wallace, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

IMAG0335 by andheu, on Flickr

Alexandria by marwa smart, on Flickr

Alexandria by Nancy Messieh, on Flickr

Beautiful day for a stroll around the fortress 🏰 #qaitbaycitadel #alexandria #egypt by rachel occhiogrosso, on Flickr

L1040447 by William Saito, on Flickr

San Stefano by Moustafa Kholosy, on Flickr

IMG_8663 by Tony Dang, on Flickr

DSC_5868_1 by Ihab Elfaramawy, on Flickr

Sunset on The Citadel of Qaitbey at Alexandria, Egypt by justanotheranimal, on Flickr

Alexandria attractions by travelto egypt, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

IMG_9869 by Theophilus Berg, on Flickr

Artifact Garden. Alexandria, Egypt by Kurt Buzard, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina by Daniel Villar Onrubia, on Flickr

Alexandria street by Luca Ranghetti, on Flickr

Cecil Hotel-Alexandria by Marwa Elchazly, on Flickr

the light house by Asmaa Fawzy, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina, Alexandria, Egypt by Richard Silver, on Flickr

Morning Light - Alexandria by Chot Touch, on Flickr

Recycle &amp; Play by Douglas Edric Stanley, on Flickr

Beautiful Alexandria! - Egypt&#x27;s pearl on the Mediterranean Sea. by wanderingspirit3, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bibliotheca Alexandrina, Alexandria, Egypt by Richard Silver, on Flickr

Alexandria&#x27;s Eastern Harbour, Egypt by Nadia Rifaat, on Flickr

جامع المرسي أبو العباس، الاسكندرية - مصر (Mesquita El-Mursi Abul Abbas, Alexandria - Egito) by Gian Cornachini, on Flickr

Alexandria- Egypt by dalia hafez, on Flickr

View of Ruins of Staircase to the Serapeum. Alexandria, Egypt by Kurt Buzard, on Flickr

IMG_4802 by Yogibaer2001, on Flickr

Beautiful day for a stroll around the fortress 🏰 #qaitbaycitadel #alexandria #egypt by rachel occhiogrosso, on Flickr

Alexandria by Nancy Messieh, on Flickr

L1040264 by William Saito, on Flickr

Pompey&#x27;s Pillar Ruins Petroglyphs by earthdrifting, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Looking across Midan Saad Zaghloul from the Cecil Hotel by Ruth, on Flickr

Orange the World 2018 - Egypt by UN Women, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by ASaber91, on Flickr

Citadel of Qaitbay by ISLAM KOTB, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by Fotograf Z, on Flickr

Alexandria Building Reflection by M Gilmore, on Flickr

Beautiful bridge by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr

Relaxing by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr

Untitled by micanki, on Flickr

After Stanley Bridge by Ahmad Osama, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Alexandria, Egypt by CamelKW, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by ASaber91, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by bolbolaan, on Flickr

Alexandria by night - 1 by Mo Bass, on Flickr

alexandria by Edoi , on Flickr

Alexandria - Egypt by ISLAM KOTB, on Flickr

20050412-007eg by i-Globe, on Flickr

Qaitbay citadel Alexandria by muhamed Hamdi, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by 350 .org, on Flickr

Everyday Egypt - Alexandria by Chot Touch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Alexandria street by Luca Ranghetti, on Flickr

Roman Amphitheatre - Alexandria by Shaun Matthew Yeo, on Flickr

DSC_8135 by Nick, on Flickr

Sunset on The Citadel of Qaitbey at Alexandria, Egypt by justanotheranimal, on Flickr

_EGY0383-4 by Marco Antonio Solano Schulten, on Flickr

San Stefano by Moustafa Kholosy, on Flickr

Untitled by micanki, on Flickr

Recycle &amp; Play by Douglas Edric Stanley, on Flickr

planetarium by Eszter Sabiq, on Flickr

Citadel of Qaitbay by ISLAM KOTB, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The Qaitbay Citadel in Alexandria, Egypt. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr

The Qaitbay Citadel in Alexandria, Egypt. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr

The Montazah Bridge, Alexandria, Egypt. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr

The Montazah Bridge, Alexandria, Egypt. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr

The Royal Jewelry Museum, Alexandria, Egypt. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr

Armchair Traveling - Alexandria, Egypt by Jill Clardy, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by CamelKW, on Flickr

Alexandria by pixinalasidra, on Flickr

Alexandria by Denise Guerra, on Flickr

Pompey&#x27;s Pillar with Sphinx, Alexandria, Egypt by Bencito the Traveller, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Alexandria, Egypt by N San, on Flickr

The King Farouk Royal Palace, the Montazah Gardens, Alexandria, Egypt. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr

inner alexandria by Giorgio Montersino, on Flickr

Alexandria Egypt by braska730, on Flickr

DSC04937 by ChungHsuan, on Flickr

Corniche of Alexandria by Stephen Bugno, on Flickr

46282548_IMG_6053-01 by Dmitry Gudkov, on Flickr

corniche by Sergi Cardona, on Flickr

Street Landscape, Photograph Taken From The Deck Of MS Tulip, River Nile, Arab Republic Of Egypt. by DM PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr

Just strollin around these former palace gardens 🚣⛲🏰 #egypt #alexandria #montazagardens #vip👑 by rachel occhiogrosso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Alexandria street by Luca Ranghetti, on Flickr

Across the Eastern Harbor sits the Citadel of the Mamluk Sultan Qaitbay by Ruth, on Flickr

La corniche à Alexandrie (Egypte) by Jean-Pierre Dalbéra, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina by Daniel Villar Onrubia, on Flickr

Citadel of Qaitbay by Jesse, on Flickr

Roman Amphitheatre - Alexandria by Shaun Matthew Yeo, on Flickr

Recycle &amp; Play by Douglas Edric Stanley, on Flickr

Some Garlic, Some Onion.. by ugur can, on Flickr

_EGY0395-16 by Marco Antonio Solano Schulten, on Flickr

Alexandrian Sea by M Gilmore, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Montaza by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr

Roman Amphitheatre - Alexandria by Shaun Matthew Yeo, on Flickr

Alexandria impressions, Egypt - IMG_2465 by Carola Bieniek, on Flickr

الإسكندرية - مصر (Alexandria, Egito) by Gian Cornachini, on Flickr

Pompey&#x27;s Pillar (column), Alexandria, Egypt by CamelKW, on Flickr

Untitled by gabriel lv, on Flickr

Untitled by micanki, on Flickr

Alexandria by marwa smart, on Flickr

IMG_0214 by Samar Mahmoud, on Flickr

Stanley l ستـانـلــي by Ayman Abu Elhussin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Citadel of Qaitbay by ISLAM KOTB, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina, Alexandria, Egypt by Richard Silver, on Flickr

_RJS8540 by Richard Silver, on Flickr

Citadel of Qaitbay - Alexandria أو قلعة السلطان وبحر الغلابة by Nadia Rifaat, on Flickr

Alexandria- Egypt by dalia hafez, on Flickr

الإسكندرية - مصر (Alexandria, Egito) by Gian Cornachini, on Flickr

The Bright side of the city .. Stanley by Amr Selim, on Flickr

DSC_5854 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr

Just strollin around these former palace gardens 🚣⛲🏰 #egypt #alexandria #montazagardens #vip👑 by rachel occhiogrosso, on Flickr

جامع المرسي أبو العباس، الاسكندرية - مصر (Mesquita El-Mursi Abul Abbas, Alexandria - Egito) by Gian Cornachini, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Where the Meditteranean meets the coastal city of Alexandria. Egypt by Karl Beeney, on Flickr

Montaza by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr

Alexandria street by Luca Ranghetti, on Flickr

Alexandria impressions, Egypt - IMG_2465 by Carola Bieniek, on Flickr

Eastern Harbour-Alexandria Egypt by said ghazala, on Flickr

DSC_8135 by Nick, on Flickr

DSC_0898 by hsawires, on Flickr

Qaitbay citadel Alexandria by muhamed Hamdi, on Flickr

Untitled by gabriel lv, on Flickr

Relaxing by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Weekend Shots Taken on S7 edge Alexandria,Egypt by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr

DSC_5815 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr

#Alexandria #Egypt #Ÿkohail #Photography #iPad #Sea #City #Old 🌍❤💙✨🌊 by Youssof Kohail, on Flickr

_RJS8495 by Richard Silver, on Flickr

DSC_0174 by Eman abdelkader, on Flickr

IMG_20190126_093044 by Oleg Zubanov, on Flickr

الإسكندرية - مصر (Alexandria, Egito) by Gian Cornachini, on Flickr

Alex Stanley .. by Ahmed Dakroury, on Flickr

Alexandria.. Egypt by Mahmuod Ahmed, on Flickr

Al Iskandaria by Bruno Vanbesien, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Citadel of Qaitbay by ISLAM KOTB, on Flickr

Alexandria street by Luca Ranghetti, on Flickr

View of Ruins of Staircase to the Serapeum. Alexandria, Egypt by Kurt Buzard, on Flickr

Beautiful architecture by Heidi Kontkanen, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina by Daniel Villar Onrubia, on Flickr

Cecil Hotel-Alexandria by Marwa Elchazly, on Flickr

Stanley l ستـانـلــي by Ayman Abu Elhussin, on Flickr

_EGY0282-20 by Marco Antonio, on Flickr

At the shoreline of the Mediterranean from the coastal city of Alexandria. Egypt b&amp;w by Karl Beeney, on Flickr

Egypt2016 (425 of 575).jpg by Joseph Wurcher, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Alexandria, Egypt, March 2013 by hectorlo, on Flickr

Summer in Alexandria_Egypt by Hamdy Youssef, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by Valur Gudmundsson, on Flickr

Young bikers in Alexandria (Egypt) by Misha Yurasov, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt - 62 by Andrew Egenes, on Flickr

Stanley Bridge_Alexandria_Egypt 2007 by Hamdy Youssef, on Flickr

Moving Traffic in Alexandria, Egypt by Matthew Puvogel, on Flickr

Alexandria Library 2002_Alexandria_Egypt by Hamdy Youssef, on Flickr

Montazah, Alexandria Egypt by Nassef El Shawarby, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by N San, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Alexandria Egypt D7K_8801 by David Dawson DDP Travel Photography, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt, March 2013 by hectorlo, on Flickr

The Qaitbay Citadel in Alexandria, Egypt. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr

Montaza Lighthouse and Sunset (IMG_1942) by Yogibaer2001, on Flickr

Sultan Iwan, the Qaitbay Citadel in Alexandria, Egypt. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr

The castle at Alexandria, Egypt by The _ Riddler, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by CamelKW, on Flickr

Alexandria Egypt by Didier Vanderperre, on Flickr

Stanley Bridge, Alexandria, Egypt by Hany Mahmoud, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by stevesheriw, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

My town Alexandria by enas abusamra, on Flickr

Eastern Harbour-Alexandria Egypt by said ghazala, on Flickr

The castle at Alexandria, Egypt by The _ Riddler, on Flickr

San Stefano by Moustafa Kholosy, on Flickr

Recycle & Play by Douglas Edric Stanley, on Flickr

_RJS8540 by Richard Silver, on Flickr

Untitled by gabriel lv, on Flickr

Alexandria by Nancy Messieh, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt - 26 by Andrew Egenes, on Flickr

The Beauty of Humanity – locals swarmed us everywhere we went. They wanted to take pictures with us and depending on English skills share stories about their life vs ours. by wanderingspirit3, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

2017-11-03_09-21-40 by enas abusamra, on Flickr

Eastern Harbour-Alexandria Egypt by said ghazala, on Flickr

Qaitbay citadel Alexandria by muhamed Hamdi, on Flickr

Untitled by gabriel lv, on Flickr

The castle at Alexandria, Egypt by The _ Riddler, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by stevesheriw, on Flickr

San Stefano by Moustafa Kholosy, on Flickr

IMG_4802 by Yogibaer2001, on Flickr

Citadel of Qaitbay by ISLAM KOTB, on Flickr

One corner of Alexandria beach area by Tjetjep Rustandi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Looking across Midan Saad Zaghloul from the Cecil Hotel by Ruth, on Flickr

IMG_8663 by Tony Dang, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by Fotograf Z, on Flickr

Sunset ! by CÆSAR DĪCAX, on Flickr

The Mediterranean Seashore, Alexandria, Egypt by CamelKW, on Flickr

My town Alexandria by enas abusamra, on Flickr

♔♚ Alejandria - Pilar de Pompeyo ♚♔ by Leyva Group, on Flickr

catacombs of Alexandria, Egypt. by La Pulgarcita Cuervo, on Flickr

Library of Alexandria by ASaber91, on Flickr

Alexandrian traffic by Louise, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Alexandria Egypt D7K_8801 by David Dawson DDP Travel Photography, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt, March 2013 by hectorlo, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt, March 2013 by hectorlo, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt, March 2013 by hectorlo, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt, March 2013 by hectorlo, on Flickr

The Pompey’s Pillar, Alexandria, Egypt. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr

Moving Traffic in Alexandria, Egypt by Matthew Puvogel, on Flickr

Alexandria by pixinalasidra, on Flickr

Alexandria Egypt by Didier Vanderperre, on Flickr

Young couple, Alexandria, Egypt by Darius, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

20200104175143_IMG_0404-1 by Amandeep Chhabra, on Flickr

DSC_1569 by Marco Panebianco, on Flickr

Alexandria street by Luca Ranghetti, on Flickr

The Mediterranean Seashore, Alexandria, Egypt by CamelKW, on Flickr

IMG_4802 by Yogibaer2001, on Flickr

Lana Thomas Title: Sand Castles on Cities Edge - City/Country: Alexandra, Egypt by Bethel OIS, on Flickr

Untitled by Yara Amar, on Flickr

Alexandria.. Egypt by Mahmuod Ahmed, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt - 62 by Andrew Egenes, on Flickr

IMG_9869 by Theophilus Berg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The Mediterranean Seashore, Alexandria, Egypt by CamelKW, on Flickr

My town Alexandria by enas abusamra, on Flickr

Al Iskandaria by Bruno Vanbesien, on Flickr

Egypt - Alexandria - Saad Zaghlol Square by Alexander Hatley, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by CamelKW, on Flickr

_RJS8538 by Richard Silver, on Flickr

catacombs of Alexandria, Egypt. by La Pulgarcita Cuervo, on Flickr

Alexandria attractions by travelto egypt, on Flickr

Egypt10_1504 by Wallace, on Flickr

Citadel of Qaitbay by ISLAM KOTB, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

_RJS8526 by Richard Silver, on Flickr

20200104175143_IMG_0404-1 by Amandeep Chhabra, on Flickr

جامع المرسي أبو العباس، الاسكندرية - مصر (Mesquita El-Mursi Abul Abbas, Alexandria - Egito) by Gian Cornachini, on Flickr

Alexandria street by Luca Ranghetti, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by Fotograf Z, on Flickr

Montaza by Ahmed Shouhdy, on Flickr

Qaitbay citadel Alexandria by muhamed Hamdi, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by ASaber91, on Flickr

♔♚ Alejandria - Pilar de Pompeyo ♚♔ by Leyva Group, on Flickr

Library of Alexandria by ASaber91, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

KIA RIO by Hossam Ghaith, on Flickr

A Palace in Alexandria, Egypt by John Mitchell, on Flickr

The most popular picnic spots by Tjetjep Rustandi, on Flickr

IMG_0214 by Samar Mahmoud, on Flickr

Alexandria street by Luca Ranghetti, on Flickr

DSCF0831~2~2 by madih aly, on Flickr

Alexandria Corniche by Husam Samir, on Flickr

Morning Light - Alexandria by Chot Touch, on Flickr

Alexandria Egypt by braska730, on Flickr

IMG_0463 by Panos Fragkoulidis, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Where the Meditteranean meets the coastal city of Alexandria. Egypt by Karl Beeney, on Flickr

Roman Amphitheatre - Alexandria by Shaun Matthew Yeo, on Flickr

Alexandria street by Luca Ranghetti, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by ASaber91, on Flickr

Alexandria impressions, Egypt - IMG_2465 by Carola Bieniek, on Flickr

جامع المرسي أبو العباس، الاسكندرية - مصر (Mesquita El-Mursi Abul Abbas, Alexandria - Egito) by Gian Cornachini, on Flickr

Untitled by gabriel lv, on Flickr

Untitled by gabriel lv, on Flickr

Alexandria by Nancy Messieh, on Flickr

Tranquility ! by CÆSAR DĪCAX, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Alexandria by Salai, on Flickr

The Qaitbay Citadel in Alexandria, Egypt. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by Valur Gudmundsson, on Flickr

Kate in Bar, Alexandria, Egypt by Matthew Puvogel, on Flickr

Armchair Traveling - Alexandria, Egypt by Jill Clardy, on Flickr

Sultan Iwan, the Qaitbay Citadel in Alexandria, Egypt. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by stevesheriw, on Flickr

Alexandria_Egypt 9 by Hamdy Youssef, on Flickr

Alexandria - Egypt by Airton Morassi, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by N San, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

My town Alexandria by enas abusamra, on Flickr

جامع المرسي أبو العباس، الاسكندرية - مصر (Mesquita El-Mursi Abul Abbas, Alexandria - Egito) by Gian Cornachini, on Flickr

Eastern Harbour-Alexandria Egypt by said ghazala, on Flickr

Montaza Lighthouse and Sunset (IMG_1942) by Yogibaer2001, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by stevesheriw, on Flickr

Alexandria by Mohamed Salah, on Flickr

This photo from Alexandria, Egypt ..Elcornish by Rowan Abdelrahim, on Flickr

The Beauty of Humanity – locals swarmed us everywhere we went. They wanted to take pictures with us and depending on English skills share stories about their life vs ours. by wanderingspirit3, on Flickr

You just can jump. by Mahmoud Abd-Elhady, on Flickr

_EGY0383-4 by Marco Antonio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful Alexandria! - Egypt's pearl on the Mediterranean Sea. by wanderingspirit3, on Flickr

GH-2006-01-1013 by Geoff Huggins, on Flickr

Montazah Palace, Alexandria by Phevos87, on Flickr

DSC_5560 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr

EGTI-112010_838R_FLK by Valentin Andres, on Flickr

My town Alexandria by enas abusamra, on Flickr

DSC_1539 by Marco Panebianco, on Flickr

Alexandria street by Luca Ranghetti, on Flickr

IMG_4802 by Yogibaer2001, on Flickr

DSC_2140 by Alaa Elshaer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The King Farouk Royal Palace, the Montazah Gardens, Alexandria, Egypt. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr

My town Alexandria by enas abusamra, on Flickr

Alexandria at dusk by ancny, on Flickr

Microbuses by Dani Evans, on Flickr

Straßensicht by Manani`s Welt, on Flickr

The Bibliotheca Alexandrina, the Mediterranean, Egypt. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr

Alex Corniche by Chris F, on Flickr

DSC04937 by ChungHsuan, on Flickr

Photo taken by Huawei Honor 6 ----------------------------- #egypt #bw #blackandwhite #faculty #people #streetphotography #mobilephotography #dailylife #alexandria #photography #Symmetry #vsco #edit by karim magdy, on Flickr

Stanley Bridge_Alexandria_Egypt 2007 by Hamdy Youssef, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Eastern Harbour-Alexandria Egypt by said ghazala, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by stevesheriw, on Flickr

San Stefano by Moustafa Kholosy, on Flickr

_EGY0383-4 by Marco Antonio, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by Fotograf Z, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by CamelKW, on Flickr

Just strollin around these former palace gardens 🚣⛲🏰 #egypt #alexandria #montazagardens #vip👑 by rachel occhiogrosso, on Flickr

Some Garlic, Some Onion.. by ugur can, on Flickr

Front gate of the Citadel of Qaitbay by Tjetjep Rustandi, on Flickr

Montazah Palace, Alexandria by Phevos87, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The castle at Alexandria, Egypt by The _ Riddler, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt, March 2013 by hectorlo, on Flickr

Trianon Cafe, Alexandria, Egypt by elpasha25, on Flickr

Boats off Alexandria, Egypt by Gavin Bannerman, on Flickr

Moving Traffic in Alexandria, Egypt by Matthew Puvogel, on Flickr

The Qaitbay Citadel in Alexandria, Egypt. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt - 27 by Andrew Egenes, on Flickr

Stanley Bridge, Alexandria, Egypt by Hany Mahmoud, on Flickr

el corniche, alexandria - egypt by paulkahil, on Flickr

02488-Alexandria by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Alexandria, Egypt by N San, on Flickr

Alexandria by Aleksandar Cocek, on Flickr

Alexandria by Attia Awadh, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by ASaber91, on Flickr

Saad Zaghloul Plaza in Alexandria, Egypt by Neil Parekh, on Flickr

Alexandria Cityscape by Andrew A. Shenouda, on Flickr

IMG_1783 by Panos Fragkoulidis, on Flickr

Masjid Manar El Islam by Tjetjep Rustandi, on Flickr

Egypt - Alexandria - Saad Zaghlol Square by Alexander Hatley, on Flickr

35/100 - Amanda by Sogs Karim, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

IMG_1248 by Panos Fragkoulidis, on Flickr

IMG_1252 by Panos Fragkoulidis, on Flickr

IMG_1253 by Panos Fragkoulidis, on Flickr

IMG_1258 by Panos Fragkoulidis, on Flickr

IMG_1494 by Panos Fragkoulidis, on Flickr

_DSC0994AlexandriaEgypt by Alane Shoemaker, on Flickr

Egypt Short Breaks by Flying Carpet Tours Egypt, on Flickr

Photo taken by Huawei Honor 6 ----------------------------- #egypt #bw #blackandwhite #faculty #people #streetphotography #mobilephotography #dailylife #alexandria #photography #Symmetry #vsco #edit by karim magdy, on Flickr

DSC_5707 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr

Recycle & Play by Douglas Edric Stanley, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

جامع المرسي أبو العباس، الاسكندرية - مصر (Mesquita El-Mursi Abul Abbas, Alexandria - Egito) by Gian Cornachini, on Flickr

IMG_8640 by Tony Dang, on Flickr

Alexandria by Nancy Messieh, on Flickr

_EGY0387-8 by Marco Antonio, on Flickr

_EGY0383-4 by Marco Antonio, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by ASaber91, on Flickr

One corner of Alexandria beach area by Tjetjep Rustandi, on Flickr

Lana Thomas Title: Sand Castles on Cities Edge - City/Country: Alexandra, Egypt by Bethel OIS, on Flickr

IMG_9869 by Theophilus Berg, on Flickr

IMG_4802 by Yogibaer2001, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

My town Alexandria by enas abusamra, on Flickr

جامع المرسي أبو العباس، الاسكندرية - مصر (Mesquita El-Mursi Abul Abbas, Alexandria - Egito) by Gian Cornachini, on Flickr

Montaza Lighthouse and Sunset (IMG_1942) by Yogibaer2001, on Flickr

Sunset at Alexandria, Egypt by The _ Riddler, on Flickr

San Stefano by Moustafa Kholosy, on Flickr

_EGY0383-4 by Marco Antonio, on Flickr

#pompeispillar #alexandria #egypt by rachel occhiogrosso, on Flickr

Eastern Harbour-Alexandria Egypt by said ghazala, on Flickr

Some Garlic, Some Onion.. by ugur can, on Flickr

Citadel of Qaitbay by Gwenael Piaser, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

_RJS8526 by Richard Silver, on Flickr

20200104175143_IMG_0404-1 by Amandeep Chhabra, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by ASaber91, on Flickr

the light house by Asmaa Fawzy, on Flickr

Alex Stanley .. by Ahmed Dakroury, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by whistlepunch, on Flickr

Alexandria.. Egypt by Mahmuod Ahmed, on Flickr

At the shoreline of the Mediterranean from the coastal city of Alexandria. Egypt b&w by Karl Beeney, on Flickr

♔♚ Alejandria - Pilar de Pompeyo ♚♔ by Leyva Group, on Flickr

1128733149 by OneTwoTrip Travel Expert, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

My town Alexandria by enas abusamra, on Flickr

Montaza Lighthouse and Sunset (IMG_1942) by Yogibaer2001, on Flickr

Sunset at Alexandria, Egypt by The _ Riddler, on Flickr

La corniche à Alexandrie (Egypte) by Jean-Pierre Dalbéra, on Flickr

_RJS8540 by Richard Silver, on Flickr

IMG_4802 by Yogibaer2001, on Flickr

_EGY0387-8 by Marco Antonio, on Flickr

DSC_5560 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr

be with me by Husam Samir, on Flickr

#Alexandria #Egypt #Ÿkohail #Photography #iPad #Sea #City #Old 🌍❤💙✨🌊 by Youssof Kohail, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

El-Corniche Street, Alexandria, Egypt by Magdy Tanious, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by whistlepunch, on Flickr

Alexandria by songsl, on Flickr

Alexandria by Melissa Wall, on Flickr

Alexandria 31 by mfnure31, on Flickr

Photo by Dennis Deng by waldo-x, on Flickr

Alex Corniche by Chris F, on Flickr

Fish Market شادر السمك by Hossam el-Hamalawy, on Flickr

ALEXANDRIA by Aida Younos, on Flickr

inner alexandria by Giorgio Montersino, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Alexandria, Egypt, March 2013 by hectorlo, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt, March 2013 by hectorlo, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt, March 2013 by hectorlo, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt, March 2013 by hectorlo, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt, March 2013 by hectorlo, on Flickr

The King Farouk Royal Palace, the Montazah Gardens, Alexandria, Egypt. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr

IMG_1784 by Panos Fragkoulidis, on Flickr

DSC_0586 by George Wafiq, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by Khaled Saber Haridi, on Flickr

Shoot Idea by Shoot Idea, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

_RJS8564 by Richard Silver, on Flickr

Alexandria attractions by travelto egypt, on Flickr

The most popular picnic spots by Tjetjep Rustandi, on Flickr

Alexandria street by Luca Ranghetti, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by ASaber91, on Flickr

The Field Of The Unknown Soldier l ميدان الجندي المجهول by Ayman Abu Elhussin, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by La Pulgarcita Cuervo, on Flickr

Untitled by nanisalleh, on Flickr

35/100 - Amanda by Sogs Karim, on Flickr

People of Egypt by Chot Touch, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

IMG_1254 by Panos Fragkoulidis, on Flickr

IMG_1256 by Panos Fragkoulidis, on Flickr

IMG_1258 by Panos Fragkoulidis, on Flickr

IMG_1271 by Panos Fragkoulidis, on Flickr

IMG_1268 by Panos Fragkoulidis, on Flickr

Masjid Manar El Islam by Tjetjep Rustandi, on Flickr

IMG_1783 by Panos Fragkoulidis, on Flickr

Library of Alexandria by Luca Ranghetti, on Flickr

26/100 - Nehal by Sogs Karim, on Flickr

Citadel of Qaitbay - Alexandria by Shaun Matthew Yeo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Kate in Bar, Alexandria, Egypt by Matthew Puvogel, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by Valur Gudmundsson, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt, March 2013 by hectorlo, on Flickr

✅ 07053 - Alexandria (Egypt) by Joanot Bellver ⭐, on Flickr

Summer in Alexandria_Egypt by Hamdy Youssef, on Flickr

Moving Traffic in Alexandria, Egypt by Matthew Puvogel, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt waterfront by David, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by stevesheriw, on Flickr

Montaza Bridge (IMG_1922) by Yogibaer2001, on Flickr

Alexandria_Egypt 9 by Hamdy Youssef, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The Qaitbay Citadel in Alexandria, Egypt. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr

Sultan Iwan, the Qaitbay Citadel in Alexandria, Egypt. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr

The al-Montazah Water Sports, the Montazah Bridge, Alexandria, Egypt. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr

The Salamlek el-Montazak, the Paradise Beach, Alexandria, Egypt. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr

The Royal Jewelry Museum, Alexandria, Egypt. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr

Alexandria - Egypt by Airton Morassi, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt 2021 Playing dress up during Eid festivities @dvanderperre by Didier Vanderperre, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by Valur Gudmundsson, on Flickr

DSC_1184_810 by Mohamed Elmorr, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by CamelKW, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

07324 - Alexandria by Joanot Bellver ⭐, on Flickr

Stanley Bridge_Alexandria_Egypt 2007 by Hamdy Youssef, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by Valur Gudmundsson, on Flickr

el corniche, alexandria - egypt by paulkahil, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by N San, on Flickr

Egypt10_1465 by Wallace, on Flickr

Egypt - Alexandria - City Tour by Fabio, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt, March 2013 by hectorlo, on Flickr

Alexandria_Egypt 9 by Hamdy Youssef, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt. by IOANNIS ATHANASAKIS, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

_RJS8526 by Richard Silver, on Flickr

20200104175143_IMG_0404-1 by Amandeep Chhabra, on Flickr

جامع المرسي أبو العباس، الاسكندرية - مصر (Mesquita El-Mursi Abul Abbas, Alexandria - Egito) by Gian Cornachini, on Flickr

Alexandria street by Luca Ranghetti, on Flickr

IMG_4802 by Yogibaer2001, on Flickr

Alexandria impressions, Egypt - IMG_2465 by Carola Bieniek, on Flickr

My town Alexandria by enas abusamra, on Flickr

Qaitbay citadel Alexandria by muhamed Hamdi, on Flickr

Everyday Egypt - Alexandria by Chot Touch, on Flickr

_EGY0383-4 by Marco Antonio, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Alexandria street by Luca Ranghetti, on Flickr

Untitled by gabriel lv, on Flickr

DSC_5560 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr

_RJS8493 by Richard Silver, on Flickr

La corniche à Alexandrie (Egypte) by Jean-Pierre Dalbéra, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina by Daniel Villar Onrubia, on Flickr

Alexandria by Salai, on Flickr

Sunset over the Corniche, Alexandria, Egypt by Dominic johnson, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by CamelKW, on Flickr

Bibliotheca Alexandrina by Husam Samir, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Pompeiussäule, Alexandria by Gieri Kohler, on Flickr

Cecil Hotel-Alexandria by Marwa Elchazly, on Flickr

Alexandrie! by LameesSanad, on Flickr

Untitled by gabriel lv, on Flickr

21 – The Bibliotheca Alexandrina at Alexandria, Egypt, in the middle of the photo with the large sloping roof, is visible from the Fish Market Restaurant. by Bill Chang, on Flickr

Beautiful architecture by Heidi Kontkanen, on Flickr

Alexandria by Nancy Messieh, on Flickr

#Alexandria #Egypt #Ÿkohail #Photography #iPad #Sea #City #Old 🌍❤💙✨🌊 by Youssof Kohail, on Flickr

_RJS8504 by Richard Silver, on Flickr

♔♚ Alejandria - Pilar de Pompeyo ♚♔ by Leyva Group, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Alexandria- Egypt by dalia hafez, on Flickr

GH-2006-01-1013 by Geoff Huggins, on Flickr

Montazah Palace, Alexandria by Phevos87, on Flickr

Roman Amphitheatre - Alexandria by Shaun Matthew Yeo, on Flickr

San Stefano by Moustafa Kholosy, on Flickr

Eastern Harbour-Alexandria Egypt by said ghazala, on Flickr

Untitled by gabriel lv, on Flickr

DSC_5780 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr

_RJS8497 by Richard Silver, on Flickr

20200104175143_IMG_0404-1 by Amandeep Chhabra, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The castle at Alexandria, Egypt by The _ Riddler, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt, March 2013 by hectorlo, on Flickr

Montaza Gardens. Alexandria, Egypt. by David, on Flickr

Alexandria National Museum by David Stanley, on Flickr

Alexandria - Egypt by Noha Hassan, on Flickr

Sultan Iwan, the Qaitbay Citadel in Alexandria, Egypt. by Elias Rovielo, on Flickr

el corniche, alexandria - egypt by paulkahil, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt. 2018 by Marwan Helal, on Flickr

Citadel of Qaitbay, Alexandria, Egypt by CamelKW, on Flickr

Alexandria by D L, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Alexandria Egypt D7K_8784 by David Dawson DDP Travel Photography, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt, March 2013 by hectorlo, on Flickr

The castle at Alexandria, Egypt by The _ Riddler, on Flickr

Alexandria_ egypt_ Sidi Bisher Mosque by Hamdy Youssef, on Flickr

Montazah, Alexandria Egypt by Nassef El Shawarby, on Flickr

Alexandria, Egypt by stevesheriw, on Flickr

Kate in Bar, Alexandria, Egypt by Matthew Puvogel, on Flickr

Stanley Bridge, Alexandria, Egypt by Hany Mahmoud, on Flickr

Alexandria by Solewalker, on Flickr

El-Corniche Street, Alexandria, Egypt by Magdy Tanious, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Alexandria Busy Night by Andrew A. Shenouda, on Flickr

Des del despatx de Konstandinos Kavafis 2 by Xevi V, on Flickr

Abou Mandour by Xevi V, on Flickr

The Citadel of Alexandra by Prashanth Raghavan, on Flickr

The Citadel of Qaitbay, Alexandria Egypt : Westward view of the city and the Mediterranean by Rodolfo Valverde, on Flickr

1128733149 by OneTwoTrip Travel Expert, on Flickr

_RJS8543 by Richard Silver, on Flickr

Muhammad Ali Pasha statue by Ahmed Hedaya, on Flickr

20121218-002eg by i-Globe, on Flickr

Egypt - Arab Youth Write The Untold Stories of Women on Wikipedia by UN Women Arab States, on Flickr


----------

